# Woking Nuffield Part 71



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love to you all


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - glad you are developing and wow, what a lining! perhaps we can be "slow developers" together! Although I think you are still going faster than I have. Get that water down you! How much did they tell you to drink? I'm having a bout 3L and then I really don't want more.

Caro


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Just a quick post from me, as I have been really busy this week and I am just about to go out again! Another new thread and I was just about to post, so may be first on the new page for once!

Minnow and Hatster   sorry that it wasn't more positive news for you. I hope you can get some answers from your follow up appointment. I hope you and your DP's are looking after each other.
Bendy -   I really have everything crossed that your scan today shows everything is ok.
Angie - I hope Rocky is snuggling in and you are coping ok on the 2WW.
Caro & Sho - Sending your Follies lots of postive growing vibes  .
Beanie - I am jealous that you went to see Sound of Music. My DH says that he has been trying to get tickets, but I haven't seen them yet.
Emma - I hope your appointment with Mr R goes well and you get some answers.
Hope all you PUPO ladies are doing well  
Ali - Wishing you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Enjoy your special Day  .

 to all you other lovely ladies.

Have a lovely weekend

Jules xxxxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Caro - You beat me to the first post  
Keep drinking the water, and slow and steady is the way to go. 
Sending lots of   growing vibes over the weekend and I am sure you will see the results on Mondays scan.

Jules xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks girls for all your birthday wishes....i had great fun last night and yeah tash defiantely had socks down there and Emmas r impressive...LOL
Was not looking forward to today at all but it hasn't been that bad. Got lots of lovely pressies, i think everyone thinks i am an alcoholic cos i got 6 bottles of red wine......Gill I have opened yours and am drinking my first bday glass right now...CHEERS

Bendy ...have been thinking of u all day, hope u r ok
Emma....how did u get on, did u give Mr R ****
Thinking of u all
Got to go...Gill wants to chat xxxxxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Afternoon girls!

Bendy   only just read that you've been bleeding again - really hope all is well   

Caro - well done on the scan - a slow cook is definitely better than a quick burn  

Sho - all sounds great for you too - its only your first scan so loads of time for those follies to develop   

Emma - hope the appt went well - cant wait to hear what happened   

Tash - thats great that Mr S reassured you so well    hope it doesnt charge you for it   glad you are feeling calmer though  

Jules - thanks hun - cant believe you have to have an implications before you can get going again   - not long though eh?

Ali -    hope you are having a lovely day

Hi Pots, Myra, alisha, monkey, Barney, KTx and everyone i know i've forgotten  

Just been for a gynae follow up about my endo - he reckns its the endo causing implantation problems and offered me another lap to have a look but i declined for now as i dont think loads of surgery helps things either. Anywa me and dh are going to have several   tonight - cant remember the last time we did!

have a good evening all


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hatster and Ali - Enjoy your   tonight.

Hatster - This will be our first FET and I know everyone has to have the Implications meeting. I guess they just need to be sure that you know what is involved in the process and understand the risks with the thawing process? I can't wait to get going again!

Right got to dash as I am off bowling.

Night

Jules xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry for my absence, work is getting in the way of FF at the moment  

Emma, hope Mr R managed to answer all your questions.  Any idea when you will go again?

Tash, how you doing today?

Myra, I know the guy who played Bungle and you're right, he is very scarey but very very funny!

Caro, all sounds good to me and as the other have said, best to slow cook.  Nearly there now , it will be EC be here before you know it.  

Glad you're now happy Sho.  What a fab lining too!  Get that water down you too.  Hope all the cooking goes well.

Bendy,  , have been thinking about you today.  Hope all is good  

Hatster, get plastered and forget about it all  

Jules, June will be here before you know it.  Have fun bowling  

Ail, happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Aliiiiiii, happy birthday to you.  Have a glass of wine for me  

Minow, how are you?  I think you must be back this weekend.  Hope your week has been bearable.  

Welcome back Pots - we've missed you  

Angie, Sumei,   .  

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone. I'm brain dead tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening

Well i have not long got home we didnt get to see Mr R for an hour   anyway he looked as sexy as ever with his new haircut and tan    he was really good and before we asked he suggested taking our icsi embies to blast this time and said he will either put 1 or 2 back on the day we said 2 and he smiled so i suppose he will make a  descsion on the day   he said that not to bother with assited hatching which is why he will def go for the icsi embies as the assisted hatching is the same as the icsi process and sometimes it can damaged blasts but he will see on the day if they need it or not   he said i can have the gestone if i want but it probably wont make a difference   he said if this doesnt work he would suggest a lap to removed my left tube which is blocked as cant remember the name (the toxic fluid) wasnt there at my last lap and it hasnt appeared on any scans but it could happen in the future  he didnt want to do another lap yet as i have had so many   so all is good so when a/f starts he told me to ring and get my tx plan  

Bendy-Glad all is well with bubs the blonde nurse told me that you were texting me  

Sho-Well done   cant believe you havent been drinking enough water you NAUGHTY GIRL   

Beanie-How are you  

Jules-Good to see you when are you starting again  

Hatster-Enjoy your drinking sess tonight  

Who else who else have i forgotten anyone   if i have im sorry   have a good weekend all


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Emma* - That all sounds really positive. He knows you are not a girl to be messed with obviously!   Glad it all went so well. xx

*Bendy* - Glad everything is OK


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just thought that I would pop on for an update to Bendy as emma is ignoring my text  

Bendy - even tho you haven't posted, Emma's mentioned all is well with bubs so thats brilliant news    Did they say what the bleeding was then    I wanna know the details on bubs so come on hurry up lady and tell us   

Emma - i'm so glad that you got want you wanted without a fight, looks like MrR was ready for you    Its nice to see that you haven't been treated like just another customer and he had really done his homework on you....did you flash him those firm breasts of yours  
Shame you had to wait so long though but it was all worth it! So its go go go for you now then...come on af!  

Ali - just cause its your birthday you can still get a  

Haster - did you go to a different gynae then   well it sounds very similar to emma so they must know what they're talking about.  Enjoy that   or two or three and have one for me please  

Jules - enjoy your evening

Beanie - how very dare of work to get in the way of FF    I'm fine thanks, well at least I think so anyway    How you doing more importantly..less than a week to go   

Hello to everyone else and have a good weekend if I don't get back to post til Monday...will try though


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies

I am gonna bid you farewell for a bit, will always watch but got some personal issues atm that i need to deal with.  Rest assured its nothing to do with the thread, its just personal.

I wish you all the best and will certainly keep an eye  

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma, sounds like the meeting went well with Mr R.  Glad he suggested taking your embyros to blast - at least you didn't have to have a fight with him so he obviously thinks it makes sense too.    Hope AF arrives soon  

Hi Barney, hope you are well. 
  
Glad all went well Bendy.  Look forward to hearing all your news soon.

I'm doing okay thanks.  Haven't had any AF pains for a few days - not sure if that is good or bad  .  I am really tempted to test early but my DH is having none of it  

Cheesby,  .  Hope you manage to get things sorted out.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Cheesy, I've replied to you in another post hun xx  

Angie xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy   don't be a stranger hun but you have to do what you have to do.  You know where we are if you need us.  In the meantime give that little precious one a big kiss from me  

beanie - stay away from the pee sticks  

Angie - hope you're not thinking the same  

I know I know, i'm still here


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Honey, i will never be a stranger but years have taken their toll and i aint coping well

thanks ladies


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

lol, no Tash, no thoughts of pee sticks here!! I'm a good girl  

Ang x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just wanted to say                  to Ali. Sounds like you've had a great day!! Sounds like there are a few of us in April - Myra, you, me and I think Elly is too. Anyone else own up!!

Bendy - glad things went well honey  
Emma - I see you wound Mr R round your little finger   Glad that he is in agreement with what you want. Where's he been to get his tan  

Hatster - enjoy your drinks tonight...

Hello all you other ladies, hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

K xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
I was hoping that I could join you I had  an app with Mr Riddle today and will hopefully be starting long protocol CD21 of my next cycle I'm on CD21 of this cycle.
Good to everyone having tx    

Sukie x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Sukie and welcome x

Love Angie x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning ladies!!

welcome Sukie  I wonder if I saw you yesterday then. I was in at 14:40, what time were you in? I've added you to the list. Let me know if I've put you in the wrong place. You'll be starting before you know it. 

cheesy- hope you don't go too far 

Tarango- hope you and dh are feeling a bit better about the proceedure.

alisha- how are you coping with the progynova?

Hi to Gill, Emma, NVH, wildcats, Ali, Minow, Hatster, Karen, Barney, Monkey, Caro, Fingers, Sumei, Jules and everyone else I have missed.

Well I have been obsessing about things  I got my old notes out from Hammersmith and compared yesterdays results with those and I am ahead of where I was on the same day at Hammersmith which is really good. Maybe I will be able to stick to the schedule this time. I have had to stimm for a couple more days in the past so am feeling a lot more positive. Trying to get more water down me today, but got loads of crap jobs that I really need to get on with today ahead of 2ww and visit from dh's entire family!

Anyway, hope you all have great weekends


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Potsworth Waiting for monitored cycle at ARGC

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs implications 26th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET in June / July
Sukie Starting on next Day21

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts Follow Up with Mr R 20th April

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Gill off again 3rd May
Strawbs hopefully starting 3rd May

DownRegging









Nibbles -

Stimming









Caro01 - QMR
Sho28 e/c 27th April
Alisha-FET

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emerald 
Beanie35 2 embies on board 7/7 Test Day 25th April 
Angie 1x2 cell on board  Testing 27th April 
Sumei 1 embie on board

 Waiting for First Scan -  









BendyBird 6 week scan 20th April
Mi Mi

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz ^itsag


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Just did a long post and bloody lost it   

Cheesy-Will call you honey   hope everything is ok  

Tash-Sorry i didnt call i didnt get in till late and had to eat etc but i did text you  

Beanie-Im sure you will be fine i will keep everything crossed for you   

Kerry-I did ask how his holiday was he said it feels like such a long time ago and laughed  

Sukie-Welcome to the thread, wonder if you were seeing Mr R just before me  

Barney-I bet Mr R had been reading the thread  

Anway enjoy your weekends tomorrow is going to be HOT HOT HOT


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning morning!!!!!!

Emma- great news Mr R suggested blasts and you were'rt lowered to hanging off his trousers begging as he walked away!!  see all that stressing lady   Im chuffed to bits for you!!!!! 

Caro-   its coming together matey!! slowly but surely!!! I have everything crossed for you!  

Bendy- so glad all is well with bubs  !! are you going to come and tell us  

Jules- bless you!  your so   and always so excited about getting going again  !! throw some my way please  I really hope this is your turn  

Ali- hope your heads not too sore   how was dinner

Pot- I knew it   I knew you would come back!! we missed you   welcome home!!!!

Angie, Sumei    

Sho- drink that water you   and go with the flow a bit!!!!! its all going well    

Barney- sorry you have to wait a bit longer to get going again   but at least you will have explored everything sweetie!! here's to your bfp!!!  

Cheesy- hope your ok hun!! dont go!!    

Beanie- STOP   move away from the pee stick young lady!!!  

Welcome to the madhouse Sukie   good luck with your TX  

Hi to Tash,fingers,Alisha,Tarango, KT, Luc, Myra, Karen, Elly and everyone!!!!!

I had great plans for my morning but all Ive managed to do so far is chat on the phone and msn, better get my skates on me thinks!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning everyone








Ali hope you had a lovely Birthday yesterday









Emma glad yesterday went well with your lover Mr Riddle, i saw him by the reception desk and thought he was looking on top form! I'm glad he was positive about the blasts - will you thaw all the icsi embies and take the best 2??

I was texting you in front or sue, she said some lovely things about you - one of them was she said that all the team despealty want you to have a successful pregnancy as you have been through so much and you were such a lovely lady 

Sho chill out bit love and stop comparing to last time, each cycle is different and it will only stress you out!! Go eat some mango or something!

Sho i got to Woking at 3.10 and was wearing a blue top and combats with dp with spikey hair and looking like a pretty boy--- were you sat at the top of the stairs with dp??

Sukie what time were you at Woking as i saw a few couples waiting to see Mr Riddle?!

Gill what are you plans today?

Scan went well yesterday, Lyndsey said baby was the right size, 3.7mm, the sac was a good shape and the heart beat was lovely and strong. We got 4 pictures that i cant stop looking at!

I asked her if she could see any reason why i was bleeding but she said that she couldn't.

She said that it was very likely due to the second embie or an empty sac coming away as lots of ladies say they bleed when 2 are put back and 1 h'beat is seen.

Hello to everyone i haven't mention, have a lovely day

Bendybird


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Howdy!

just back from dropping dh off at work. He is away for the weekend leaving me to clean this house once and for all.  I need it sorted because I've got loads of cake making to do this week as well as getting ready for 2ww and dh's paents and grand parents coming down and I can't rely on him to clean properly so once its done he is under strict instructions to keep it like that!!!!

Bendy- glad it is good news for you. I was waiting all yesterday to see if you were alright  I was at the top of the stairs. I didn't notice you I hope I wasn't picking my nost or something   I did see one couple, were you wearing a rather nice pair of boots and a grey dress/top?  Do you know what your due date is now then?

Gill/Bendy- got my water with me now and had a pint of milk already today  trying to relax but you know how it is.....

Enjoy the weather ladies


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Morning Ladies. 

Well I've been having a very stressful week but hopefully things are getting better after my inconclusive scan last Tuesday. I'm trying to be  . 

Had bloods taken on Tuesday and Friday. Tuesday's hCG level was 4300. The nurse did say that they wouldn't be looking for it to double but to see an increase. So expecting to spend the whole of Friday at work pacing up and down! They actually called me at 3.15pm and were pleased that the level had gone up to just over 6000! I know there is a huge wide range for hCG levels so I'm hoping they are ok   . So got everything crossed for next Tuesday        . Booked my scan for 7.45am. Couldn't wait to have it any later! 

Bendy - great news on you scan - you must feel so much better  .

The PUPO ladies -     to you.

Sho - hope you feel more relaxed   . 

Emma - brilliant news from your chat with Mr R. He is very tanned. Saw him leaving the clinic on Tuesday as we were going in. Had any more dreams lately - yes - been lurking for a few weeks! Oh and your colonic sounds interesting  . Had mentioned it to DH a few months ago before we started this cycle to have a 'good clean out!'   but was too scared and chickened out!

Were any of you ladies in the clinic at 9.30 yesterday morning? Whoever it was - pmsl at your dh's 'cave' comment and dildo cam! It really lightened my mood - thank you!

Big hello to all

Have a good weekend.

Jules x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Bendy - great news on your embie, what relief! The piccies are great eh esp as you've seen the heart beat so its not just a little dot on a scan photo to us  

Sho - stop comparing    even though I know its difficult not to, but just try and relax, you've got nothing to stress about, all is looking good and shaping up nicely in there  
Happy cleaning.

Emma - hope you woke up with a smile on your face this morning.  

Gill - maybe you should try a time management course    wonder who you've been gassing to on msn    Have a lovely day  

Ali - hope you have a bad head today    thats for saying I stuff socks down my bra     

Welcome sukie  

Cheesy - hope your ok and emma managed to cheer you up  

Jules - great news on those bloods, they sound good me and maybe, must maybe there could be double trouble brewing in there.  Good luck for your scan  

2wwers        

Howdie to everyone else...pots, myra, kerry, karen, wildcats, kate, jules, caro, monkey, barney...sorry if i've missed ya 

Well I am due a hair cut at 2pm (again) its not quite right and just needs a few finishing touches  
Cleaned the house & dh has done the hoovering  

Speaking of which, someone has just knocked on the door and he has only gone and hired a cleaner    Told him we didn't need one, but oh nooooooooo does he listen to me   Just feel weird about someone coming into the house when we're not here!  

Suppose i'd better go and have a shower now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Again   what finishing touches does it need  

Jules-No more dreams    have everything crossed for you for your scan    

Sho-men dont understand the word clean do they   

Bendy-Ahhh that was nice of Sue to say that   Glad that bubs is fine and is a good size too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i just can't start my cleaning!!!!!!! I can't be arsed at all......

Julesx- they are sounding good  You are going to have to tell us how far along you are now so I can add you to the list  do you know your due date as well now then?

NVH- you're wasting your time  i told you I am worse than you when it comes to worry with this lot. I just accept that thats how I am and get on with it. Its worse when you try not to worry I find.  CLEANER!! You made of money? although I would pay someone today to do mine but I'm glues to I tunes  

Emma- -no he doesn't understand clean and what worse he doesn't really understand my concept of tidy. why oh why does he open the pan cupboard and think it is acceptable to put the biggest of the pans ON TOP of the smallest. Does my head in!! Spend most of my time re doing what he thinks he has done  

got to get on with it now


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello
Sho well done on the scan sounds like its all going to plan for you  congrats on teh new car ooohh look at you! ohh yeah and get drinking that water mrs  and scoffing the protein  so next scan next friday ? sho sod the cleaning I'm ignoring the dust this weekend 

bendy glad the scan went well and hopefully you can relax... a little!

Ang how you doing on that 2ww? how long now? 

Beanie wishing you lots of luck for next week! 

Jules glad your bloods have been climbing that's great news 

cheesy hope you're ok 

 ali sorry its a day or so late  hope you had a lovely day / eveing 

sumei good luck this week too 

welcome to tarango and suki 

emma glad the meeting with mr r went well - i didn't know that about frosties.. good luck with this tx 

Kt how are you? hope you've not dissapeared for good  that new boy better know what you've had to sacrifice! 

nibbles howz the d-regging going? have you finished work yet?

nvh a cleaner eh!  still.. you won't be able to do much in a few months so just as well!


NVH said:


> Howdie to everyone else...pots, myra, kerry, karen, wildcats, kate, jules, caro, monkey, barney...sorry if i've missed ya


  

bit of me news been so busy at work and have had a headaches all week suppose that's a combo of buserilyn and progy  next scan next week and snowbaby thaw on 1st May and transfer on a full moon  so here;s hoping there's somthing in that 

hi to all you other ladies Gill, Minow, Hatster, Karen, Barney, Monkey, Caro, Fingers, Jules 1, fingers, Luc, Myra, Elly and eevryone else 

got loads to do have a lovely weekend all


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi Alisha 

Yes so far so good, but I'm not getting too carried away we all know how things can change from one second to the next in this game. I'll be more encouraged when I see what happens on Monday. As for the water I'm doing my best. I don't do well with cold drinks at the best of times. I usually have my water hot, but the weather is too warm for that, so just trying to get the cold water down me  And the car, waiting to hear when it will be arriving  I want it now!!!

My next scan is on Monday. when are you in next then? we must have ended up at different times now then  How did that happen when we had our base line on the same day? you started your progynova the same time as I started my menopur  

Sorry you're having headaches on the progynova. I think a lot of people get that. I'd rather take those pills than do the patches which is what I had before. You keep them on in the shower because you change them every other day and when they come off you worry you haven't had enough of the dose. At least with pills you know you've had it. Can you take anything for your head? 

I'm still not doing well with the cleaning. I got distracted by cake making


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening 

Alisha-Ohhh that progynova is evil   the only thing that helped me was acup   hope they subside soon honey   

Sho-Snap!!! d/f does exactly the same thing with the saucepans   i think it is def a man thing  

Tash-Make the most of the cleaner, i miss having one i cant find anyone decent im so picky  

Just been out all afternoon got the fruit and veg in and have been for reflexology which was bliss   i even fell asleep


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Evening guys,

*Alisha*...I thought yr picture was 'Fingerbob' with legs lol  until DH put me right and told me it was a Clanger 

*Bendy*...I'm really glad your scan went well, it must be so lovely to see that little heart beat xx

Catch you all soon, love Angie xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I haven't logged onto ff in 3 days, starting to get withdrawl symptoms but I've been so busy with work, and today we went to Winchester and had a lovely day out!  I've only managed to read the last 3 pages, so please forgive me if I miss you out, it's not intentional, but I have several more hours of photo editing ahead of me tonight (I can only do this in the dark due to screen glare!).

Emma - sounds like your meeting with Mr R went well, I think he has a soft spot for you 

Bendy - I hope you are OK hun, I know how stressful and worrying bleeding can be, as you know I bled for 22 days from week 7 then again heavy from week 12 right through, it never made a difference to the baby growing. Hang in there. I'm thinking of you and your DH  

Sho - I will have to look back over the messages to see your lining but I see from someone elses post it's going well! Go Sho!

Ali - Happy Birthday for yesterday !! I hope you got well and truely sloshed!  

Cheesy - I hope you are OK hun, I read one of your other posts on a different board.  

Hi to everyone else on here. I can't wait to start treatment as I'll be stopping work again, then I'll have more time to keep up


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Not sure how I missed that one! But anyway.......








HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY ALI  







Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

I didn't get all my cleaning done yesterday, but rather cleverly split my extensive list into to giving dh a few tasks to do so that it appears as if I have done a lot  In the end I spent most of the day eating and talking on the phone 

My injection killed yesterday as well  I'm in tomorrow at 10:50 tomorrow, anybody else in at the same time?

Caro- good luck for tomorrow. I'm sure you're in for another scan. I hope things are moving in the right direction 

Beanie- haven't heard a lot from you recently. I hope that 2ww is going ok. I'm sure you're near the end now 

Angie- Hope you're holding it together 

Nibbles- are you still stimming or are you in the big wait now? 

Hi to everyone else. Enjoy the rest of your weekends. I've got to go and pick dh up from bournemouth in a but and take him to Hove for another bloody competition which he has dressed up as a day out for me and promised me some fish and chips by the sea. Obviously I can't have the chips Tash   but the thoght is there somewhere I think!!

See you later


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

whoops was logged in all night 

Sho sounds lovely f & ch by the sea  we always manage to do that if we're in the area, quite often we go to milford on sea as there's a really great chippy in the village and you can park the car on the sea front as theres a car park  actually for those of you not in the know heres a great arial map that you can move about !! by the way the chippy is on Church Hill.. a great sunday out jaunt!
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.725702&lon=-1.588783&z=19.1&r=0&src=msl must be pretty close for you lot .. 
wishing you all the best for tomorrow I'm sure your cooking up some goodies in there  let us know how you get on.. we want sizes! when is e/c planned for? its getting exciting now! must admit I feel quite calm about this one- what will be will be makes my stomach churn but its not as intensive as fresh.. have to be a bit more philosophical about it as the % are much less of course ... them patches sound pants! glad iv'e got the pills its a bugger remembering the midday one  
when I'm on the whole caboodle I reckon I'm going have to write down a timetable ...  else i may forget 
get really pannicky about remembering my buserilyn jab as I have to take it to work on Weds ... and do it in the loos ... nice! ... I'm being a martyer and riding out the headaches as I feel I'm popping enough as it is! buts its ok as long as no head shaking goes on ! ... why did the jab hurt last night? anyway have a lovely day with dh 

ang pmsl 'Fingerbob' with legs actually used to love fingerbob at the time never realised why he was so close to the little animals  I remember the one winged bird or was it  just went to see if I could find a picture and found the sound track  have a listen ...my god we were easily pleased in them days   
http://www.thechestnut.com/finger.htm howz the 2ww going? can't remember if you're at work or not ..

emma i gave up the acup because its so difficult arranging a time around work it turned out to be quite stressful getting to the appointment then having to go straight back to work after .. so decided against it onthe last go although i loved it and found it tremendously relaxing ... thinking about it now ..  maybe I shall have a few goes before e/t but the headaches have been absent the last few days

wildcat sounds like your keeping yourself really busy. your a dedicated one working after 8 pm  thought that was only me 

got a busy day again school work and walks to see some snakes head fritillary (a rare flower that's comes up in a wild flower meadow) North Meadow in Cricklade, Wiltshire to be precise!! and then a bit of allotment and slip in my college assignment somewhere! the houseweork will have to wait! have a nice day everyone
beanie and ang and sumei  

/links


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Good morning ladies

I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!

Thanks for all the lovely welcomes 

Sho Yep you put me in the right place thanks, our app was for 3pm but we arrived at about 2.40 (I was wearing a gray top and leggings)

Emma what time was your app?

Bendybird were you there for a scan?

Sorry for the lack of other personals I'll get better! 

*Lots of luck to everyone*    

Sukie


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sukie i was in combats and a blue top, we came in judt after 3 and  sat in the waiting room by the window......i was there for a  scan.  

How did your appiontment go??  Emma must have been in after you


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Bendybird Do you have blonde hair tied back? I think I saw you?
Congrats on your BFP and seeing the heart beat how many embies did you have put back.
My appointment went well though I was hoping that we would be allowed to have two put back when we get that far but Mr R said he would def only put back one in case of multiple births  lets hope if I get that far that one sticks  
Hope you have a happy healthy nine months 
Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening all  

Bendy-How are you feeling today my sweet have you had a nice restful weekend  

Sukie-Ohhhh it couldnt of been you i saw then   i arrived at 4.25 but had to wait an hour   

Sho-Have fun   what a good wife you are picking d/h up and ferrying him around  

Alisha-I know what you mean about the acup   glad the headaches have gone though  

Wildcat-What did you do in Winchester, was it just shopping  

Tarango-Depending on your age 30 or below Mr R only likes to put one embie back as they have had quite a  few triplets and multiples that havent always had happy endings   although saying that Bendy had 2 put back but that was due to failed ivf attempts  

Well cant believe its Sunday evening already   have been out to a garden centre today and bought 2 laurel ball tree's for the back garden and am really pleased with them   it was manic there think i will go another time when i havent got d/f with me and its quieter so i can buy some more bits and bobs


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry for lack of personals, but just popping in to read back and catch up.

Not much to report from me apart from the odd AF-type twingey feelings and am absolutely shattered! all of the time (but I think that's my body's way of protesting to 2 lots of ICSI's quite close together)

Hope you're all having a good weekend and catch you all in the week.

Love Angie xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

Emma- bet your garden looks lovely now!!   I know the weekends wizz by dont they?? 

Angie-     the tiredness is a positive sign hun!!

Sho- fish 'n' chips by the sea are the best!!  hope you had a nice day!

Tash- a cleaning lady, check you posh bird!!   I bet its a bit of both with dh's reasoning, half out of love and concern for you and half cos he knows he would have to do more housework himself  I would have to clean before the cleaner came round!!

Bendy     

Cheesy- still thinking of you matey!!! 

Alisha- your a busy old bumble arent you  so how's your allotment coming along?? do you have asparagus cos its their time atm isnt it!!  

Hi to Ali, Elly, Karen, Caro, Beanie, Luc, Kt,Sukie, Tarango,monkey,fingers and anyone I have forgotton!!! 

Well after I had finished the Marathon this morning  we went to the Whitterings and had a wicked day, we walked for miles and had a picnic too!!!! I wish the weather would stay like this all summer, I really hate it when its boiling hot!!! today was perfect!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Gill Well done for finishing the marathon 

Emma yep I had to wait an hour too . Hummm He told me he would put back two in anyone under 35 

Angie Good luck hun 

Tarango  

Sukie


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all

Sukie- I did see you. I was sat at the top of the stairs.  I thought you were Bendy actually  I'm having 2 put back but as Emma said, it is because I have already had failed attempts. It might be something you can discuss with him again closer to the time. That being said, I think the basic policy is that if he has someone who he thinks it will work for, he puts back one. Someone a bit more tricky is more likely to get two. Wn do have a very high rate of multiples and I think they are desperately trying to do something about that. Good luck anyway  by the way, I don't think Gill actually "ran" the marathon  She probably just watched like the rest of us slobs 

Alisha- glad you're doing ok. FEt is a strange one isn't it for feelings etc. Sorry about the headaches   E/c is scheduled for the 26th for me, but I'll probably have a better idea of that later on today

Bendy- I definitely didn't notice you then on Friday. the girl I thought was you was obviously Sukie  

Ange- Bloody twinges eh  I bet your mind is working over time now. Not long now!  

Emma- I love the garden centre, but have no idea what I'm doing or what I'm buying  

gill- glad you had a nice day out. sounds a lot better than mine which we will now refer to as Black sunday  Not a good day but its over now and we move forward. One of those days that is just one disaster after another....  looks like the crap weather is back too.

Caro- good luck 

Well I am off in a bit to Woking for my 2nd scan. Fingers crossed we are moving in the right direction.  I've got to get some shoes as well from somewhere for dh's graduation. So probably do that this afternoon.

hi to Nibbles, Wildcat, Mr W, Barney, Monkey, jules, julesx, Beanie and everone else I may have missed


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Gill running the marathan   

Good luck to Sho and Caro today.  Hope you both get some good news - won't be long til EC now  

Angie, how you doing hun?  

Sumei, you bearing up okay too?  

Sukie, Sho is right, I think most clinics are moving towards 1 embryo but obviously I'm sure it still depends on your age and previous history.

Sho, sorry to hear that you didn't have such a good day yesterday.  Hope the rest of the week makes up for it    Happy shoe hunting too. 

Not much to report from me, had a very quiet weekend and still wishing my life away


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone  

Hello Alisha - sorry I missed your name off the other day and I thought I was doing so well  

Sho - good luck for your scan today and no comparing when you get home      We ended up in chillis instead of nando's on Sat as there was half an hour waiting time and I needed food there and then! 

Caro  

Emma - hair is a lot better now   Glad the gardening is coming on. I haevn't managed to do my pots yet  

Gill - your right, dh would rather pay someone as he reckons that there are far better things to be doing on the weekend than cleaning and I hate hoovering! Oh well, we'll see how they are and if they're not up to standard then they're sacked  
Glad you had a lovely day, can just imagine you with your picnic spread    bet its lovely  

2ww's   

Hello to everyone else, probably missed something but have just skimmed the thread as going into a meeting at 10 til 12, then lunch so won't be back at my desk til gone 1


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all 

I am a bit behind with the posts so sorry if I have missed anything.

Bendy - so pleased that scan went well on Friday. Great news!

Ali - sorry I missed your birthday but hope you had a great time celebrating

Sho - good luck for your scan today     - can you update me on the list to hopefully starting dregs June 30th? Thanks

Emma - glad all went well with your follow up consultation on Friday. 

To girls on 2ww     - hang in there

NVH - hope you are a bit less worried today but I guess everyone worries all the way through until they are both healthy - I know I will. By the way we have a cleaner too - I hate cleaning and it solves so many rows between we and dh....I don't even have the excuse of being pg.... (yet)

Not a great weekend for us on the house clearing - we managed to get quite a lot done but it was pretty depressing at times as most of it is just going to go to the charity shop. DH wants to keep most of the personal stuff so we are going to have to move house to store it all! I did find some baby clothes that she had knitted - I am not sure they were for us but I will definitely keep them for when we do have a baby as it will be nice to give them knitted by grandma even if she is not around to see them.

More later and sorry for anything I've missed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Gill-pmsl YOU doing the marathan   yeah right  

Sho-    

Tash-Bummer about the meeting honey  

Beanie-Is it this week your testing     


Angie-Being shattered is good     

Well at work and had the hr director come in to see me as there is a meeting here today and he said did i hear right that there is going to be the pittar patter of tiny feet    to make him feel bad i said no i lost them last year


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning guys x

*Sho and Caro*...good luck with your scans today x

*Beanie and Sumei*...Hope you're both ok and not going too crazy yet , not long now x

Not much going on my end, still getting af-type-twinges and I think I keep imagining the feelings you get down there when yr about to come on. I'm starting to get nervous now though as tomorrow will be the point that I came on last time. If I can get past tomorrow, I may allow myself a small amount of hope, but at the moment I'm still very nervous. I think I'm going to have a very lazy, quiet lounging around day today in the hope that I can prevent anything nasty happening. I may just make some more home made veg soup, but apart from that I'm dossing today.

We're not doing very well with the house hunting, as so far, we have liked 3 properties and all 3 were sold or under offer when we called to go and view them. There's no rush though as we haven't sold ours yet, so wouldn't be in a great position to put offers in anyway. We'll find somewhere eventually.

Hi to everyone else and have a good day xx

Love Ang x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Emma, sounds like your HR Director needs to do a bit more research being saying things like that!  Hope it didn't upset you too much    
Yep, I'm testing on Wednesday (if I get that far)    

Tash, hope your meeting isn't too boring today.  

Monkey, must have been tough for you and your DH this weekend.  

Angie, am really hoping that the twinges are a good sign.   The second week is definitely the hardest isn't it, I've started knicker checking now  .  Good luck with the house hunting too.  You planning to move far?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Gobsmacked more than anything   cheeky bugger    not long now so you not tempted to test early


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Definitely, let's hope he has learnt a lesson!  

I wanted to test yesterday as I thought it would be easier to do it at the weekend but DH wouldn't allow it  .  We've both got to work on Wednesday which is going to be so hard if it's negative.  I'll try to work from home though as I couldn't bear to be in the office.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You should of done the test secretly


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hehe, Emma  .  It did cross my mind but I know that either way I wouldn't be able to hide my feelings from him and he would be so upset if I did the test without him.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah your right Beanie   i wont say another word   good luck honey keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you sweetie    

Oops, what else can I say as I don't want this to be a one liner?!!  

So Emma, so do you have a start date yet?

Good luck to Caro and Sho


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Beanie, stay AWAY from the pee sticks!!!!!!!!! 

Hi Emma x

Ang x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello lovely Woking girls and Boys

first of all i am sorry but what with having been away etc I have no idea what is going on so just gona send you all loads of     whatever stage you are at.

The main reason for me posting today is to say that i am going to be going awol for a while. I have tried so hard to be positive and looking forward since our BFN but over the past week I have had 2 knock backs which have left me pretty down. I had the af from hell....I've had it bad often enough but this was something else so there I was working away from home feeling absolutely cr&p and the girl I was working with decided that it was probably a good time to tell me she was pregnant. I thought then that I probably couldn't feel more desperate but how wrong i was as i was told yesterday that the final sil (the only 1 not have children) is also pregnant. First go at ICSI worked. The whole family are over the moon and it is all that they can talk about, I just want the ground to swallow me up. Wherever I turn now i am surrounded. DH is in a state as it is his twin so he really wants to be happy for her but the pain I feel is just so strong. (their reason for ICSI was down to her dp so no connection to our problems).
I am still trying hard to look forward and have made an appointment to see Dr *******. I just have to hope that someone will have an answer for us soon.
But try as hard as i can I just don't feel i can keep going at the moment. If i could run away I would. So having spoken to DH we have decided that it is best for me to take a break from this site for now and to try and concentrate on us. My brain feels so full it could explode and I feel I'm existing in a fog. My heart is aching so much it hurts.
I know so many of you are so much stronger than me but right now I'm staring into a black hole and feeling i am being sucked into it.

So my love to you all and I really hope that all goes well for you all. I hope I will be back at some point (and please forgive me if I do pop back to ask the odd question if i get in a state).

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Minow   so sorry everything is getting to you, i think you have done a really positive thing by seeing Mr S im sure he will have some answers for you  

Beanie-No start date as yet a/f is due this thurs but i bet it is late   

Angie-Hi ya, did you see my last post i said the shattered feeling was good


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Minow - What an awful week you have had. You take what time you need and come back any time. I'm so sorry that thinks are feeling so dark right now. I really hope you can find some light at the end of the tunnel soon. This is all so unfair. Good luck for your appt with Mr S.
Emma - glad your meeting with Mr R went well. Sounds like he is putty in your hands! I love Laurels too - bet they look lovely in your garden - instant impact. Bet your HR director will be a little more careful in future. I hope you weren't too upset by him.
Sho - Hope your scan went well. Think you must be on your way back now. Did you have a nice time in Bournemouth?
Alisha - hope those headaches are not too bad at the mo.
Beanie, Angie and Sumei - Hope you ladies are doing ok. Beanie - well done for not testing yet - you are very good to hold out for DH when you were tempted yourself.
Welcome Sukie
Gill - Grats on the Marathon    I did actually run it for real 2 years ago. To think at the time I was worried I might be damaging my chances of TTC - what a joke! I've done 2 years since as a slob and still nothing!
Tash - We now have a clearner too for same logic as your DH. If you are both working then it does make a difference to not have to clean bathrooms etc at the w/e. Like Emma, I'm a bit fussy so it took us a while to find one we are happy with and I still end up doing stuff that she doesn't notice. But it works out well. Give it a go I reckon.
Monkey - glad you got the house clearing done. Must have been very tough but at least it is behind you now.
Cheesy - Not sure what is going on but hope you are ok.
Hello  Wildcat, Hatster, Myra, Pots, Kerry, Ali and anyone else.

I completely convinced myself that there was no ovary action going on at the weekend so I was pretty worried going for my scan today. BUT I am pleased to report that I have progressed and I am having EC on Wednesday at 9.30am! Yikes - what a strange mixture of excitement and nerves is going on. I have a 20, 18, 17, 16, 15, 14 and 5 tidlers on Right and a 16, 15, 14, 13 and 3 tidlers on Left. My lining is 12.6. I got the impression that I should probably not expect anything from those below 15. Does that sound right? I'm ok if so - I talked myself into thinking it would be cancelled and so any eggs at all are good I think. So just done my last Stimms jabs in the loos at work (nice!) and take my Pregnyl at 10.30 tonight. Crikey....here we go I guess.

Had a horrible phone call from my cousin yesterday saying she is pregnant again and saying what a tough year they have had because their 9 month year old has had lots of bugs and they have all been sick. Wanted to shake her and tell her she had no idea what a "bad year" was. Guess she was lucky she didn't tell me in person huh! Her and her husband stayed with us for 2.5 months when they first moved here from abroad. They didn't even send a thank you card so what should I expect I guess. Ho hum best let go of my anger I think and focus on my follies!! 

Take care all
Caro

P.S. Must get new ticker!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-Excellent news   and a lovely thick lining too   that will go up by another mm with the pregnyl


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

morning ladies - hope all is well - am off into a meeting shortly so no chance to catch up.  Talk to you later xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Minow,  .  I really hope that Dr S can give you some answers.   

Caro, well done, that's great news.  Bet you can't believe that EC is just around the corner now  .   Let's hope that Wednesday is a good day for us both    Look forward to hearing your news.

Hi Fingers


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternon ladies,

Bendy - I am so pleased that your scan on Friday showed everything was ok. Enjoy your pictures. Do you have a due date yet?
Emma - Glad that you had a good meeting with Mr R and that you can take your embies to blast.
Cheesy - We will miss you and hope you come back soon.
Sukie - Welcolme . You will be starting before you know it!
Beanie / Angie / Sumei - Sending the PUPO ladies lots of  and 
Sho - I hope the scan went well today and your follies are growing nicely.
Minnow - So sorry hon that you are feeling low. We are always here if you need us. We will miss you.
Caro - Glad that you have to go ahead for Wednesday. As you say forget your insensitive cousin and focus all your energy on your follies.
Jules - I am glad that your blood test showed the levels still rising, and that your next scan shows that everything is ok . We need a way to distinguish ourselves on the posts, as it is confusing when people put a comment to "Jules" now as it could be for you or me  Have you any ideas or we could just add the initial of our surname so I would be Jules B?

We have decided to have one more month off before we start again with our FET. Since I was quite poorly with the OHSS we want to give my body a few more weeks to recover. Therefore I think I will start D/R about the 23rd June. I know that Elly and a few others will be starting around the same time so will be nice to have some cycle buddies.

In the meantime we have decided to get on with our lives a bit. I am sure you can all understand how Treatments kind of make you put your life on hold as you just drift along either waiting to start, counting down till the next scan and then wishing the 2WW away and before you realise a few months have gone by and you haven't achieved anything.

The most exciting decision we have made is to get some kittens!! We are going to get them from a rescue place and have our names down on the waiting list. They have about 4 or 5 liters of kittens at the moment and it will be about a month before they will be weened from their mummy and ready for a new home. I am really excited but have everything crossed that I won't be alergic to them. We are going to get 2 so that they will have company on the days my DH and I are both in the office.

We have also been talking about building an extension on our house for about 2 years now and have an architect coming over next week to talk about plans.

The third thing we have been talking about for ages is buying some bikes. I would like to get fit as I am really unfit and I think bikes will be fun. In fact I am just off to the bike shop in Addlestone during my lunch hour. If anyone else knows a good place to buy bikes from then let me know!

Will need to win the lottery to pay for all this but hey at least we feel like we are getting on with our lives!

A big  to all you other lovely ladies.

Jules *B*


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Ahhh fantastic news about the kittens   i love my babies and dont know what i do with out them   an extension and bikes sounds a good way of getting your life on  

Kerry-


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Jules (B),

Wow - lots of big decisions! Well done. Sounds sensible to give your body a bit of time before your FET. My DH says that the Evans cycles in Walton on Thames is "small but good". I have a feeling there are other Evans cycles in other places too that are perhaps bigger - think there may be one in Guildford.

Looking forward to seeing piccies of the kittens when you get them!
Caro


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules B - Sorry I misunderstood DH (not unusual!). The shop in Walton is an Independent - it's by Pizza Express. There is a Evans in Woking - they are usually pretty good.

HTH
Caro


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Jules,

It sounds like you have a lot of exciting things going on at the mo'! I know exactly what you mean about putting our lives on hold! However much we try not to do it, the whole cycle makes you feel like your 'normal' life is in limbo. (I've had 2 quite close together, so have almost forgotten what 'normal life' is like!!)   
Myself and DH have both mentally prepared ourselves incase we get another BFN, by planning things like you have. We're in the process of selling our house and looking for a new one, we both need to lose weight and get fit, and will concentrate on those things, plus getting back to some normality. I hope it wont come to that and we get a bfp this time, but if not, all you can do is be strong and focus on other positive things. I totally agree with you, and for me, I feel it's the best way to move forward.   
I am really jealous about your kittens! I have 2 furbabies myself and one is 20, so we wouldn't get anymore while she is with us as we want her to have a peaceful 'retirement' and my 5year old cat 'Millie' annoys her enough  I bet you can't wait. Make sure u post pics when you get them.

Love Ang xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow sending you loads of         I really hope Mr S has some answers for you and it will be your turn really soon as I know how hard things have been for you especially this last year, dont hesitate to PM me if there is anything I can do for you hunny.



















































































































































Bendy Glad your scan showed Bubs is all ok, and its sounds about right what Lyndsey said about its just your body getting rid of the unwanted stuff to make plenty of room for buds. Take care of yourself and Bubs

Kate xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Is it your Birthday Fingers? Many happy returns... what have you got planned to celebrate?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Back from my meeting and lunch! Meeting was sooooooooo boring, it was one of those big divisional ones and the directors from each of the depts were presenting  then we broke up into individual dept to discuss our objectives! yeh right I have only one this year and it ain't to do with work 

Kerry -        
[fly]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU*[/fly]

Emma - what an insensitive b*stard that was asking you that   glad you managed to  him up 

Minow - so glad that you're going to see MrS, i'm sure he will have some positive news for you to work with for next cycle. Its bad enough getting a negative but when people close to you are falling pg I guess it just escalates the pain that you and dh are going through and so close to home too. You take as much time out as you need but you know where we are 

Caro - well done on your scan and wooooooooooohoooooooooo for ec on weds  

Beanie - hope you manage to control that knicker checking and yep I agree you need dh with you when you test. Only two more sleeps  

Jules - wow little kittens, how cute....you must post a piccie on here, bet they will be adorable. Taking a another month out is probably a good thing to get your mind and your body a bit more sorted 

Monkeylove - Sorry that you seem to have so much stuff stored at your house but i'm sure in time your dh will learn to let go a bit. The initial clear out is probably the worst but how cute keeping he knitted baby clothes. I'm so sure you'll be putting them to good use one day 

I just wrote something and deleted it as I am struggling to know whats right to write on here when it comes to me and what i've been up to etc etc...so I will stick with the usual....I had sausages, broccoli and corn for lunch and now having a latte


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-What was wrong with your hair  

Kerry


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - nothing much, but after i had it cut at the hairdressers I then hacked into it myself and now I have my fringe and the way I wear it just needed a bit of fine tuning    I guess thats one big bonus of being an ex-hairdresser eh  

I'm stuffed, think I over ate at lunch...had a tomato soup to


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pig  , cant believe you hacked into your own hair you silly cow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - why whats wrong with that, I know what I'm doing you stupid f&ck face


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right lady you better wash your mouth out with sh*t not soup or soap......


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Mmmmmm yummy bring it on....can I have one of those curly ones that look like a cumberland sauasge  

Think I wanna vom myself now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

pots I like your frog on your signature!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-No you cant beggers cant be choosers   

Pots-Put those babs away now girly


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - ok then, but only if you'll share with me...you know I love to share  

Wotch Potsy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah you can share  

Off to make a few calls brb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the birthday messages - Ktx you gave the game away!!   
Just nipped out of meeting for a nature break   and thought I'd pop on here while my boss finished gabbing, will catch up with y'all later


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - did you have a poo    What you up to tonight then, anything nice  

Pots - how was your weekend, I think the froggie is cute too!  

Kate - wow 21 wks..you starting to relax now or is that a stupid question  

Emma - best telephone voice now if you can manage it


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

fingers - Happy Birthday!

Emma/NVH - careful now, if you start hitting each other with your handbags the mods will take a dim view 

bah! the cat's not dancing like he should


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello,

Back from the Bike Shop in Addlestone. I saw one that I quite liked, so will have to show DH at the weekend.

Caro - Thanks for the advice about the bike shops. DH is off to Evans in Woking in his lunch break, but we had forgotten about the place in Walton, so will pop over there too.

Angie - I have everything crossed that you will get your BFP this time as Rocky is already a little fighter, then you won't need to make any plans other than baby related!

Kerry - Wishing you a very  enjoy your special day.

Hello to Emma, Tash, Pots, Kate

I will definately post a picture when we get the kittens 

Jules B


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW-Its Tash she started it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Afternoon all

   

Whats happening then??

Im starving,just going to grab some lunch and catch up on the goss!

Laters

B.xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Righto I have read the last few pages!








Happy Birthday Kerry









Emma and Tash you two are so dirty and rude with your vile comments! 

Kt 21 weeks, must be getting a fat old belly on ya now!

Sukie i had 2 embies put back this time. My first attempt I had one, then used my frosties and had 2 put back and this time 2 again but i have pushed and pushed Mr Riddle right from the start and he always says i was cheeky!!

Jules B sounds like you have made lots of descions recently, what you gonna do to your house?

Pots how are those big boobies of yours?

Beanine     for Wednesday- im with emma do a sneaky test, i always did and didnt tell dp if it was negative but i supppose that was a bit naughty of me 

Angie     for your test date too

Caro     for ec hope you get lots of plump eggs!

Gilly how you today?

Hello to everyone i havent mentioned

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Stop showing off with your smilies


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

do we have to fall out about this ??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no we dont ...just stop showing off Slater


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I cant help it









What did you have for lunch today miss super cook??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im not miss super cook   im useless in the kitchen and normally get my ideas of here  

I had egg mayo wholemeal rolls and i have 1 pink lady apple (never had one before) and 1 pear, some crisps and a rocky bar    what have you got??


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the smilies Bendy!!! Thanks for making the effort  

No Tash - it was a wee - all the water I'm drinking  

Gonna catch up on everyones gossip and will post later ( after my works mates give me my prezzie - there's lots of whispering going on at moment   )


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Fingers

Emma ohh pink ladies are lovely    im going to have french bread with egg mayo and cucumber -im boiling my eggs right now!  How strange we are having the same!  I will have grapes too!  I love grapes- green ones!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy birthday fingers!

Jules77 - I know exactly what you mean about getting on with life. It gets a bit much when it's going on as it's the only thing I can think about. That's why we decided to book our trip to Oz and have something else to look forward to. I was doing quite well getting fit etc and enjoying life until dh's mum had her stroke  . Anyway we now have had a complete break and I am looking forward to starting again in June. By the way I think we will be cycle buddies - I reckon I will start dregs about June 30th if my cycle behaves. I think there will be a few of us then - you, me, Wildcat, Barney - it will be good to have some buddies to share it all with!

Caro - good luck for ec on Weds -   

Minow - sorry to hear that you have been feeling so down. It's so hard when other people announce their pregnancies - I know exactly how you feel but your turn will definitely will come. Good luck with Mr S.

Anyone watch that tv programme about the 2 journalists trying to get down to size zero - it made me think of you Emma with your colonic irrigation. I didn't know you could lose 2 to 3 pounds at a time. I am tempted now!

NVH - dh is not sure the baby clothes were for us but I think they probably were. V sweet of her and I am just sorry she won't be able to see her grandchildren in them. 

Hi Bendy, KT, Pots and Angie

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Watch out you dont get mugged in london with your flash fone   


Monkey-Didnt know you coul loose that either   my stomach was much flatter afterwards and you should of seen the bits of cyclogest come out   

Bendy-Great minds eh   will try my pink lady now


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok, The Jeremy Kyle show is making me cry! lol     

Do I take that as a good sign/bad sign or an ' I'm very sad ' sign!! lol  

Ang x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I saw program last night, it was shocking she went from a size 12 to a size 2 in 5 weeks - her figure was fab but her face looked terrible!

Right just going to eat some lunch!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I saw it and thought it would be unfair to reply as i just love Woking!!

Im in a very good mood today actually


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Off home ladies

Have a lovely evening all of you  

Pots hope that a/f comes


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok...just had a battle with myself to try and not go back to bed, as soooo tired!!! instead I went and made another homemade vegetable soup... (potatoes/courgettes/redpeppers/yellowpeppers/mushrooms/celery/tomatoes)
So at least I can say I've done something other than watch trash tv and be on here today!!  Mind you, not even had a shower yet, how bad is that!!? I'll do that when soup is simmering.

*Pots*...I went to look at that post, but would never comment as have no experience of ARGC, I suppose it's only people who have been to both who can fairly compare.

Hope everyones well this afternoon.

Love Ang x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wotcha bendy  

Pots - look at you with your new london chic wardrobe, but as emma says hide the phone! We want some private eye emails from inside the ARGC  

Angie - your body is so full of drugs and the 2ww is hard enough as it is so not surprised your hormones are all over the place.  

Beanie - another day over    

MrW - its emma and her lovely knack of abuse she give's me so I had no choice but to play her at her own game  

Kerry - hope you got a nice pressie or two from work    Have a lovely evening 

Monkeylove - I missed that program, got stuck on the M4 last night as J12 to 11 was closed to too us forever to get home from dh's parents    

Gill/emma  

Sho - hope all is eggy-fantastic in there    

Caro - Good luck with your trigger tonight   


Well its been a hectic day for me os not had much time to post    Just been chatting to a very good friend of mine who's ex is going back to SA this week, but he feels like he's made a dreadful mistake in not marrying her!  Little does he know that she has plans to go home and get married to her rich ex! Been telling her to tell him for months and she hasn't cause she likes to abuse his credit card.  Anyway, he was going to transfer thousands into her account so I couldn't help myself and had to say something    
I gave her plenty of opportunity to tell him but I can't sit by and watch one of my bestest mates get ripped     I felt like crying tell him too    Oh well, damage is done, just hope it helps him to get over her sooner  

Right offski home


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi honey's Im home!!

Minow- I really hope you get there hun!!! I feel your pain!!   you have made the right choice in going to see Mr S hun, please pop back any time, we are all in this together!!!  

Jules- wow   bikes, kittens and an extention, how cool   you luck lady   

Beanie & Angie      everything crossed for you ladies!!!

Bendy- your having your lunch at teatime you nutter   and loose the Gilly sh**t or I'll be after you bendybops!!!  

Tash- you ok only 2 more sleeps poppit!!!  what a traumatic day!!! have a   Love ya!!!!

Caro- good luck with your trigger jab tonight 

Pots- 'town mouse & country mouse' sprung to mind when i read your post    you'll be like a tourist in the big old city!!!   least you will have your big jugs to use as weapons if any baddies try and nick your flashy mob!!  here's a little af jiggy jig for you         

Emma- let me know when you have a little bit of time for me  

Fingers-    enjoy the rest of your special day hunny bun!!!! 

Monkey- I wanted to watch that but I missed it  

Sho- hope all went     well I looked out for you as I popped in to give in my forms etc etc but I must have missed you!!!

Hi Myra, Ali, Kt, Luc,Elly Mr W & everyone 

Where's karen I miss her


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tash - thanks for good luck for trigger. I had that for IUI and it hurt  . Oh well, last injection for a while at least. Your poor friend - sounds like you had to say something.

No news from Sho yet?? Hope all is well with your follies Sho.


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

I'd echo that Caro, sending you    and Sho too   for your stimming, hope its all going well and good luck for your EC this week Sho. Don't know when yours is Caro but good luck also!

Bendy - glad all is OK with your wee one and there wasn't any issues. I was really worried after I read your post! Thankfully all sounds good.

Hi Jules, NVH, Pots, Gill, Monkey love and anyone else I may have forgotten! 

Hi Sukie, Wellcome aboard. Hope you don't have too long to wait to start.

Nibbles  

Beanie and Angie - I am really thinking about you guys this week and wish you all the   in the world!

I have to confess I have been very very naughty and tested early (day 12 post ET). I did one clear blue this morning and one clear blue digital test this afternoon. Both say positive/pregnant but I'm hoping its not all too early....

Sumei x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sumei-Congrats honey, i tested on my 1st ivf day12 and got a strong bfp          

Angie-This tiredness sounds good to me lady     

Sho-Where are you      bet your making cakes  

Gill-Im sorry but msn is too hard to keep up with at work, FF is easier  

Nvh-Dont blame you honey   i would of done the same


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hi Emma*.....People keep saying that and I'm hoping so, but I'm also (as a self-defence thing) telling myself that it could just be 2 lots of tx taking their toll.

*Sumei*...That's wonderful news!!, you are very naughty though   When is your actual test day? in 2 days? if so, that sounds like a BFP is a BFP! Congratulations hun, I bet you're over the moon xx        

Love Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-I reckon you should test as i reckon its bfp for you lady and rocky has worked his magic


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

emma74 said:


> Angie-I reckon you should test as i reckon its bfp for you lady and rocky has worked his magic


No no no no no no no, shant   I'm being a good girl, I couldn't cope with 3days of wishing I'd waited if I get a bfn, I'm gonna wait!!!!!!   

Ang x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kerry

















*Angie* - you do right to wait honey! 

Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello all!

Emma - I don't blame you for saying that to your HR guy, I'd have done the same! I hope he didn't upset you, it's hard when people ask, I've had a couple of these myself.

Minow, sorry it is all getting a bit much, this is such a rollercoaster of emotions that it is important that you take time out when you need to. I hope that Mr S can give you some answers.

Jules77  - Kittens!!! Awwwww too cute, I'm glad to hear you are getting 2, I do believe that 2 is better than one as they keep each other company, you will have to post pics when you get them! Any ideas on names?

Kerry - Happy Birthday! I hope you have had lots of lovely prezzies and DH pampers you!

Nvh - you hair hacker! Mind you I cut my own fringe all the time and I've never been a hairdresser! I'm just too cheap to pay for someone else to do it (although I spend £35 a month on colouring it!)

Sho - hope the scan went well today  

Bendy - how are you hun? I hope your bleeding has stopped  

Nvh - Don't feel bad about telling your friend, I think you did the right thing. I don't think I could stand by and watch someone do that to a good friend either, you probably saved his life...

Sumei - congrats hun, sounds like   to me!!

I wish I'd seen that programme you were all talking about - what do you have to do to go to a size zero from 12 in 5 weeks?? (not that I'd ever be a zero but I'd be happy to go from 16 to 12 or even 10 if i'm lucky!  I am still puffing and panting at the gym every day - doing well so far as I've lost 10lbs in 2 weeks! At this rate I'll def meet my target by tx time!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Evening ladies

Hope Monday wasn't too bad for you all?

Sumei Congrats hun 

Sho I wish I'd paid more attention now! I was too wrapped up in it all 

Happy birthday Fingers hope you have a great day 

Sorry it is going to take me ages to get to know everyone 

Good luck to everyone in the tww 

Sukie


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Monkey- house clearing doesn't sound much fun  Hope things improve soon

Angie- you hang on in there 

Emma- you and your director   I used to do that at school. Teachers would ask, "what does you dad do"? I would say he's dead and that soon put an end to that cnversation  

Beanie- you are SO close!!!  Hang on in there you as well!

Minow- take care of yourself! 

Caro- Great news that you are moving forward  Wednesday will be here before you know it 

Jules77- Ah! glad yuo're getting some fur babies. Ours were rescue and they are such a pleasure. I dont know what we'd do without them now 

fingers- HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

Monkey- you don't need to lose any weight  

Gill- I didn't see you either  we did get in a little bit early though. I think I was being penetrated by dildo cam at about 10:45 instead of 10:50 

NVH- I think you did the right thing. that girls sounds a bit immoral frankly. She should lead people on like that just for money. Bad girl!!! Good for you!

Sumei- sounds like excellent news  12 days past e/t is surely 14 days at least past egg collection which means that test is accurate. Good for you!! I won't update you on the list til the official day though unless you want me to of course

Well I had my scan today. To be honest I have very mixed feelings about how it went  I've got about 20 follicles the largest being 17mm. I don't think I will be going ahead on Friday. What do you guys think? Obviously I have been comparing (I think its only natural under the circumstances) I have jumped from 17 to 20ish in two days in the past which is encouraging because then I would be well over 20 for Friday, but as I say I have my doubts. i am a bit concerned about not being ready for Friday but having to wait all over the weekend and then waste mature eggs for Monday.  I don't know...... My lining was 12.7 which is good though. I'm trying to stay as positive as possible and filling myself full of protein and red berries. the problem with having collection on Monday is that it totally throws the week and makes things very difficult for me and dh with his work and with family coming down so I could really do with it going ahead on Friday. Obviously if it is best to go ahead on Monday then so be it, but just for once, I'd like things to go smoothly during tx!!

My left side is really quite uncomfortable now, but funnily enough I have more follies on the right......

hi to KT, Karen, Barney, Julesx, sukie, Myra, Alisha, Ali, Bendy and anyone else xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Potsworth Waiting for monitored cycle at ARGC

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs implications 26th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 30th June 
Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET 23rd June
Sukie Starting on next Day21
Minow

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts Follow Up with Mr R 20th April

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Gill off again 3rd May
Strawbs hopefully starting 3rd May

DownRegging









Nibbles -

Stimming









Caro01 - QMR
Sho28 e/c 27th April
Alisha-FET

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emerald 
Beanie35 2 embies on board 7/7 Test Day 25th April 
Angie 1x2 cell on board  Testing 27th April 
Sukie

 Waiting for First Scan -  









BendyBird 6 week scan 20th April
Mi Mi

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Sho I must admit I don't know much about it all at the mo, hopefully it will all go ahead for Fri.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sukie- don't worry. I find all those pictures quite distracting when I go in.  no doubt we will meet properly one day 

don't worry about not knowing either. I am hoping it will go ahead as well but we will see. I've got to do what s right for my body I guess. you just want it to run smoothly 

take care


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-You will be fine for friday sounds perfect   lining is very good too  

Sukei-Dont worry honey you will get used to us soon im sure  

Wildcat-Excellent news on the weight loss   almost a shame to have to start tx after all your hard work


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Evening Ladies - less than 10 hours to go for tomorrow's scan - I'm not going to be able to sleep! Thankfully I only live 2 minutes by car from WN so won't have to be out of bed too early for 7.45 appointment. Still got lots of nausea so hopefully something is going on         I have a thing about the no. 7 - it brings me lots of luck!!!!!!!

Jules B - yes I tried to find a nickname as I noticed I would be a second Jules - my hubby always calls me looby loo - but someone on FF already has it!!! Looked at cartoon characters - even did a quiz on 'what character are you' and no matter whatever way I answered the questions - I was always Tweety pie - and someone has that one too - so I gave up  . I have a double barrelled surname - but definitely not a posh bird - don't have a cleaner so can't be  . So I can be Jules LH or since I've got a few years on you "auld Jules" would be probably more appropriate.  

Kittens - so cute. I have 4 chinchillas and a guinea pig. The guinea pig is called Rocky and is a little fighter just like Angie's  . We got him from a rescue centre as he'd been dumped outside a high street pet shop in a cardboard box. Some people are so cruel. The chins are called TC (Top Chinchilla - she's female and very fiesty and no cute names would suit her!), Bluebell - she was names before Geri Halliwells baby!, Sweep coz he's grey and very naughty and finally Splodge - as when she sleeps she lies flat out and well splodges! Don't worry ladies - I haven't lost the plot - but it is making the evening go faster! I'll try and get some pictures loaded up at some point.

Sumei - mega congrats it's a  

Caro - good luck for Wednesday  

Angie and Beanie        

Sho - don't stress everything will be ok.

Wildcat - go girl - wish I could be that motivated with the gym - my hubby keeps threatening to cancel my membership  . I play lots of netball - well haven't for the past 4 weeks and boy are the girls getting suspicious   

I've forgotten most of the things that I've read tonight so big apologies if I've missed anything important. 

Hello to everyone and  keep        

Love 

Auld Jules x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

caro you ran the marathon 2 yrs ago  wow respect !  i ran a half marathon a long time ago! and that was horrific! 
good luck with e/c on wednesday hope you get some lovely eggs  

sho well done with those follies sounds great.. don't stress about when itll be I'm sure they've got it in hand  sho if you could put me on the list as 'thaw' for 1st May  thanks ...good luck with the e/c on friday or monday hope the days work out for you  

beanie wishing you the very best of luck hun for wednesday 

wildcat wow well done you    put my efforts to shame 

sumei looks like congrats to you 

gill yeah got the aspagus in last month but no proper picking till 2009  how are those birdies of yours?

ang I'm going to be awol for your test day but wishing u the very best of luck 

minow I'm sorry you're feeling so low, but its good your seeing mr s and maybe he'll have some answers for you... I think its a good idea to take a break from ff as it makes it all so consuming.. shall do the same if this one doesn't work too. good luck and let us know how your meeting with mr s goes. take care

hello to you other ladies

starting to get nervous now a week till    thaw  so hope they thaw well  and can have the transfer..
got another scan on friday but going away for the whole weekend - a break in new haven/brighton so should be relaxing ... no work  hope the weathers good.. ok that's me til next week tarah!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Morning everyone,


I havent been on here for a while i've been sooooooooooo busy, and it looks like you all have too.

well i had egg collection yesterday and they took 9 eggs, my tummy is very sore is this normal? i think i have alot of gas in there!! but apart from that i feel really well, i'm drinking my pineapple juice a carton a day and loads of brazil nuts and water so i'm just chillin today, probably be on here for most of it!!!

I'm waiting for my phone call for them to tell me what happened over night, wether they fertilised or not, they said they will phone me by 09.30, god i'm scared!!!!!!

I'll keep you updated.

Sho what stage are you at now?

Love Saz.xxxxxx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

well they have just phoned me, out of the 9 eggs 8 have fertilised!!!!! which is brilliant, i dont know what grade they are yet i'll know tomorrow.xxxxxxxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Well firstly, yipeeeee, many congratulations Sumei, you must be chuffed to bits.  

Sho, all sounds good to me and I'd say that you're still on track for Friday.  

Jules LH, good luck for your scan  

Wildcat, well done on losing so much weight, 10lbs in 2 weeks in a massive achievement.  I watched that programme on size zero the other night.  I couldn't do it, I love my food too much  

Tash, think you did the right thing telling your friend. His ex sounds like a nasty piece of work.  

Alisha, not long for you now.  Hope the headaches are easing up now and I hope you have a lovely time in New Haven.

Saz, good luck for your phone call this morning  

Caro, hope your last injection wasn't too painful last night.  Enjoy your drug free day today  

Jules, ahhh two kittens, we wanna see photos  

Fingers, happy belated birthday.  Hope you had a great evening.  

Hi Emma, Gill, Bendy, Pots, Mr Wildcat, Nibbles, Ali, Kate, Sukie, Myra and everyone else  

Got to dash, have to go to boring meeting now.  Catch you all later xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sumei* - Congrats on your BFP!!! That's fantastic!
*Angie and Beanie* - +++ to you. 
*Wildcat * - Well done on that weight loss - that is so good!
*Sho* - Sorry it wasn't as clear cut as you hoped but sounds to me like you still have a good chance for Friday.
*Jules LH* - good luck for your scan today. Hope all is well.
*Alisha* - weekend away sounds nice, you will be fully charged for thaw day.
*Saz* - great news on your fertilisation.
*Kerry* - hope you had a nice birthday evening. Did you do anything exciting or have any nice pressies?
Hello *Jules*, *Emma*, *Tash*, *Bendy*, *Myra *, *Sukie*, *Hatster*, *Minow*, *Pots*, *Monkey*, *Karen* and everyone else.

Drug free day today! Feels wierd! Thanks all for your good luck wishes for EC. I'm both nervous and excited about it. QMR do sedation not GA so there is a bit of a fear of the unknown but I'm trying not to think about it to be honest - doesn't really help. DH is also nervous as he has to take my eggs to The Bridge after EC (assuming there are some). How very odd. Man he better not stuff that up!!!

Have a nice day all.

Caro


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

gaaaaaaaah - I can't keep up with you lot!!!!! You   and      

I've been offline for ages anyway, been to Manchester on business then on to Barcelona which most definitely was NOT business  
Lots of paella and tapas and mineral water   in the sun on a boat in the marina  

Boss said no to my work requests so this week I'm resigning  
Though I still hope I'll be able to get a job working from home with one of the resellers I'm currently in charge of - we'll see.

My bloods are back and they did find high levels of anticardiolipin antibodies - outside normal range - which could explain my m/c last year and also that every cycle I've felt something trying to start but not quite making it. I'll be on heparin and aspirin and they're currently discussing if I need any more than that. Oh, and I start stimming today!

It's going so quickly  

We've been to see the pups and they're luuuuuurvely!!! Still hadn't opened their eyes and they were still deaf too, but we're going again next weekend by which time they should all be proper little personalities. Will post photos later today!!

  and   to everyone and sorry about no personals, I need to go back and read the trillion of posts since I was last online.....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning 

Alisha- i have updated that for you  Hope you have a lovely time away.

Saz- soreness is perfectly normal. Your body has been battered about so do take it easy. If you can get hold of some arnica, that should help with some of the bruising and swelling ahead of your transfer on Wednesday. Great news on your fertilisation as well, sounds fantastic so far! I've got one more scan on Wednesday and then hopefully I will have egg collection on Friday, fingers well and truly crossed  I'll add you to the list 

Beanie-  you are so close!! I can't believe you didn't test this morning 

Caro- try not to worry about the sedation. I had just sedation at Hammersmith and it may as well been a GA I felt nothing at all.  they need you relaxed so try to just go with the aneasthetic. I hope your dh does a good job this morning delivering those eggs as well  Sounds like a complicated system doesn't it.

Nibbles- At last!!! I was wondering what was happening with you. I'm glad to hear that they have found something that they can treat with your blood results. Hopefully this will make all the difference this time round 

Well I'm doing my best to get these eggs to grow ready for my scan tomorrow. something is definitely going on as I am so sore this morning. Sitting down is painful now. Bloody hyper sensitive ovaries  lots of cooking and cleaning to do today. Dh is at home as well so he has jobs to do too 

I'm about to post an updated list as we have had so many changes in the last couple of days. there is no one in the d/reg list is that right?  make yourself known if that is wrong.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Potsworth Waiting for monitored cycle at ARGC

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs implications 26th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 30th June 
Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET 23rd June
Sukie Starting on next Day21

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts Follow Up with Mr R 20th April

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Gill off again 3rd May
Strawbs hopefully starting 3rd May

DownRegging









Stimming









Caro01 - QMR
Sho28 e/c 27th April
Alisha-FET thaw 1st May
Saz- e/c 23 April, e/t 25th April
Nibbles

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emerald 
Beanie35 2 embies on board 7/7 Test Day 25th April 
Angie 1x2 cell on board  Testing 27th April 

 Waiting for First Scan -  









BendyBird 6 week scan 20th April
Mi Mi
Sumei

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Sumei - congrats on you bfp       sounds like you have nothing to doubt here    well done  

Sho - I think you are worrying for nothing, your follies sound great and so does your lining.  You still have enough time for ec on Friday and don't worry they won't get over big by waiting til Monday.  I think they need to be over 21mm for ICSI if possible, so if you don't have enough of that size then I suggest you ask them to wait.  Don't forget the milk either  

Emma - what you up to today  

Gill  

Nibbles - is WN offering your heparin and aspirin  

Caro - enjoy your drug free day  

Wildcat - well done on the weight loss, thats fab news    Your making brilliant progress, keep it up

Angie - I don't blame you for not testing early, I was too scared to although I gave in and did it the night before     

Beanie - hope your meeting isn't too boring...one more sleep to go   

Saz - hello & great news on your fertilisation rate, lets hope they all stay strong for tomorrow   

Alisha - i'm sure your frosties will be fine, I only had two and they both made it  

Jules - good luck for your scan   

JulesB - you looking forward to your meeting with MrS    I get confused between you and Jules too  

Sukei   

Hello to everyone else, not naming names again cause I always forget someone  

Another busy day for me today...roll on tomorrow when I have my scan    I can't bloody wait, just hope they're both still going strong and still no real signs of pg apart form my ever expanding stomach.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - Please can you update me to say EC on 25th April. Thanks a mil!

Tash - Good luck for your scan tomorrow. That seems to have come quickly for me but bet it has draaaaaged for you  

Nibbles - Glad you have got some new elements to try in your next treatment. Good luck for Stimming! Barcelona is lovely isn't it??

Caro


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all - just a quick message from me this morning as am out and about today and had a bit of a lie- in - lovely!

Have a good day all and will be back later to see how everyone is.

Congrats on your BFP Sumei and Sho all sounds on track for ec on Friday for you. Keep drinking those fluids!

Girls on 2ww    

xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning all

Sho can you move me to the beans on board as i have had my first scan now thanks!

Will pop back on after work later 

Have a good day everyone

Bendy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Sumei - congrats on you bfp  , you sneaky little minx   

Sho - I must have just just missed you yesterday love!! I was there at 11am on the dot!!  you need to get the Cd out lady 1.2.3. relax  dont overdo it if your sore  

Emma - you ok   your jolly quiet  

Tash- only 1 more sleep hun!! how's dh bearing up? are you driving him crackers?  

Nibbles - great news you have some answers    

Caro - enjoy your drug free day  

Wildcat - well done on the weight loss!! your doing great  

Angie -      

Beanie - hope you dont nod off in your meeting   here's loads of      

Saz - hi & splendid news on your embies     

Alisha - i'm sure your frosties will be behave hun, 'bob and the boblets have left the shed now'   but the fridge down the garage which used to be loaded with wine & beer   is now full of funky little worms and bird food, so I am trying desperately to get bob back!!! how are your birds? 

Jules - good luck for your scan     

JulesB - isnt your scan the same day as Tash's  any news on your Kittens yet??  

Sukei     

Monkey- a lovely lie in  you lucky lady!!

Bendy- hi hun you ok 

where's Karen?? I still miss her  

Ironing and shopping for me today, I am just waiting to hear if Parsley & Basil will be arriving Thursday, so I am out hammy shopping toooooo  


Hi to everyone


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wotcha gill - I've been quite relaxed over the weekend to be honest but turned a bit para this morning    Me and dh had some play time last night so maybe that was it although we didn't go the full hog if you get my drift    I am very randy at the moment so hoping thats a symtom  
Enjoy your hammy shopping if you get to go...they will be fully grown by the time you get them now won't they    I wonder if you will end you shopping for you too  

Yeh where is Karen  

Caro - yeh its dragged for me  

Monkeylove - enjoy your day


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Caro- I'll update you when you're PUPO  So Wednesday basically if that's ok.

Bendy- Whats your due date hun so I can do you in a oner?

NVH- Yes. I wouldn't be worried about it but for the fact that one of the nurses said she didn't think I would be ready and given me something to worry about  Hopefully you lot are right I'll be going ahead on Friday but we'll see. Good luck with your scan  a bit of love action can only pass on good feeling to those babies 

Gill- We must have passed eachother  Nevermind. enjoy your hammy stuff and ironing.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Tash-I was in a meeting today had to show the new girl how to sell    keep those legs closed   obviously not for the scan tomorrow good luck   

Nibbles-Thats excellent news   beware the herparin stings and bruises like hell   

Caro-Good luck tomorrow   

Alisha-Good luck for the thaw next week honey im sure they will be fine   

Julesx-   for your scan   

Gill-Thought you didnt want the hamsters   

Beanie-   for tomorrow

Angie    

Sho-Keep drinking that water 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - i'm starting to believe it depends who you talk to at WN cause you sometimes don't get the right information    But i guess it depends how many you have at the higher end of the scale, but 17mm for yesterday is pretty good and the pregnyl gives them an extra boost too... Worrying just comes as part of the package with tx so no point telling you not to but don't stress about the convenience of it all as that just adds to the pressure.  Just think that you are doing as much as you can and there is nothing more that you can do to speed things up, the drugs will take care of that.
I'm hoping your right about the love action....I read in one of my books that it supplys extra blood and nutrients to the bubba's so thats my excuse  

Bendy - have a good day at work  

Emma - can't help it    needs must and all that    We didn't have no sausage in the whole action just around and abouts    
So what did you teach that new girl then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash   gutter mouth


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - whats so gutter mouth about what I said    I was trying to find a nice way of putting it all    you turning into a prude


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash- you really worry me sometimes with your choice language   

Emma- I do want the Hammy's im just not so excited about them any more  cos its been ages!!is the new girl your bessy mate??  

Sho- I agree with Tash about the mis-information thang, I have felt like that on occasion, Im sure you will be fine matey!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Whats wrong with my language   woud you two rather me say...bone or F8ck or something    I thought using sausage in the hole was a nicer way of putting things, unless you are having them for lunch or dinner today  

I reckon the new girl is her bessy mate, they'll be wearing the same clothes before long


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVh- you're right. I've ha one say I've got a polyp, one say I haven't. Two say I'm doing really well, one say I'm not so who the hell knows  I'm doing my best to do all the right things anyway. Lots of milk and water and protien in general to try and help things along, but you know how frustrating it is when everything is out of your hands anyway. we'll see tomorrow anyway won't we. as for the lova lova   yeah extra blood and nutrients  thats why you HAVE to do it otherwise you'd be depriving your babies of these vital things. 

Speaking of multiples did you see that programme last night about the couple who had quads naturally, all identical, one placenta  She was massive. One only weighed 700 grams, but they were all beautiful and fine. that would be a shock to the system wouldn't it 

Emma- what tips are you going to give the new girl then?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

OMG - it's finally real! We saw one very strong heart beat this morning!  Lindsay was nearly as worried as us as she checked our blood results yesterday and saw that something was going on but was worried as to where it was  . But all is fine and we have one bub on board and it's in the right place  . Bub is probably 6w size rather than 7w at 4.3mm but Lindsay said not worry as it will catch up and the heart beat is very strong. DH did say if it's anything like me then it will do things in it's own time and when it wants to do it  . We had 3 embryos transferred 8, 7 and 6 cells so really don't know which one took. They have booked another scan for 2 weeks time. The whole process is so hard but this really has been the hardest week. Seeing a sac with nothing in it at 6w was so hard to take. What a difference 7 days can make        .

Sho - not sure how to pm yet but EDD has been put at 10.12.2007 - 4 days before my Birthday! Good luck for your scan tomorrow and keep   for EC on Friday

Caro - a drug free day - such a treat after weeks of drugs and injections! Good luck with EC    

Tash - bet you're excited about tomorrow - the waiting does drive you mad  

Angie and Beanie - well done for waiting. I tested 1 day early as had a huge arguement with DH on the Saturday evening and went to bed in a huff and was convinced af was on her way. Did the test on Sunday morning and couldn't believe it was a   especially as it was April Fools Day   Sending you lots of  

Saz - brilliant news on the fertilisation - hope you are resting. I felt like I'd been hit with a bulldozer this time but the pain will start to subside. Stay   and good luck for ET    .

Hello to everyone else - I'm off today so have an action packed day of housework and ironing. Oh joy! At least I can catch up on Desperate Housewives - must have at least 6 episodes on my Sky+ to watch. Plus DH is off to Oxford to see customers for the afternoon  

Love Jules LH - you ladies are so polite and not calling me "Auld Jules"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Congratulations   well done what a long horrible week it was for you  

Tash- say toad in the hole of something  

Sho-Teaching her how to skive and get in late and go home early  

Gill-According to you everyone is my bessy mate


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - ok your choice of words 'lova lova' is better than mine, but I wanted to try and explain in a bit more detail    Anyway my sensible side says how can something so naturaly be so wrong and harmful.  If it was bad then your body just wouldn't allow it  
I hear what your saying about the nurses, they are all very lovely but the info you get sometimes is a bit consistent and to be honest we have enough experience on here to know whats what during the tx process    I think you should enjoy this part whilst the drugs are doing their work, its when your body is left on its own that its a worry as you can't control anything  

Jules - great news and I would say your bubs is the right size.  Mine were 2.7mm and 3.1mm at 6wks and Ann said that the 3.1 was spot on.  Again I guess its a case of guidelines but everyone and every little bean is different.  Phew what a relief    You got another scan with WN then    thought they only did two scans for twins  

Emma - ok then    I didn't have toad in the hole....isn't that the same thing    they had that on our lunch menu at work yesteday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Think because of jules circumstances they are scanning her again as at the 6wk scan they just saw the sac  

I love toad in the hole (the food) but also had some toad in the hole myself late last night


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - oh did you now you little minx and there you was frowing down on me    bet yours was well done though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah it was ok a bit of a quickie though


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

DH is getting very desperate for a bit of rumpy pumpy - when is it safe? I've just been a right moody mare these past few weeks  - even worse than when I was dr if that can be possible  .

Tash - was a bit surprised at the extra scan as they did say to book in with my Doc. Probably as Emma said that as the sac was empty on the first scan - this one is probably classed as the first progress scan. Oh 4.3mm does sound good then  .

Just waiting for my online shopping from sainsburys then I must do some housework


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Jules, that's wonderful news! what a relief that must be for you   the rollercoaster never ends does it!! xx

Well guys, talking of rollercoasters... I just went to the loo and.....blood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   It's only a little bit so far and quite watery (sorry if tmi) but this is the day that I came on last time, so I am not hopeful  
DH is at work and I'm not telling him 'till he comes home as he has a really busy day with presentations etc and I don't want to worry him. I know what you are all going to say about implantation bleeds etc, but unless it stops and tomorrow I have none, I'm not allowing myself to believe it may be that. 
I'm off now to go read some of the 2ww diaries of people who got BFP's and find out about 'implantation bleeds'. I'm ok, it's just so hard isn't it!!

Catch you all soon, love Angie (and hopefully Rocky) xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - Yeh me too but thats because of the lack of toad in the hole so as you can imagine it didn't take long  

Wotcha Pots - what a bummer but hope the knicker checking doesn't drive you crazy    I guess if af arrives then you can get started but
its always a bummer when she actually arrives  

Angie - Hang on in there and sending you lots of         Bendy thought her af had come in full force and read so much about bleeding and bfp's  

Just had to modify post as it went a bit wrong!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Jules -fantastic news, you must feel so excited     

Tash- whats the name of that vit you took??   spira......something or other, I am doing my H&B shopping list!!  

Pots- bless your little heart   how was the CD have you listened to it yet??

Angie- hang on in there poppit   

emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-     both Tash and Bendy had implantation   

Pots-Get listening then DQ  

Gill-Ohh your good with your H&B shopping list  

Jules-No rumpy pumpy till after your next scan lady   do what Tash did last night


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - i did have rumpy pumpy after my six week scan but since then we've only had toad in the hole    Its not the same but it does what is says on the box  

Pots - Yeh i guess its horrible waiting in limbo land but the more you worry the more it might stay away, just try and relax and enjoy your drug free days whilst you can  
I'm making a lasagne tomorrow, low carb pasta ofcourse    
This weather is all over the place but we needed some    well at least my garden did  

Gill - its 'spirulina' don't think you can get it from H&B, I got it on line...get the capsules  

Emma - what delights you having for lunch today   I had chicken chasseur with cauli and green beans, followed by an avocado which you don't like and my usual latte


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - yeh your right....i'm confused too  

We had full blown   after our 6 wk scan but since then been getting jiggy without the   part...is that any better


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

Jules x- it looks like everything is fine and dandy then 

Ange- Oooh hang in there!   My fingers are crossed for you

Pots- Great that its on the way. Once AF is here you're off  Enjoy some pain free drug free days while you still can

Well great news!! Looks like dh is going to be deployed from May all the way through August. No graduation which we have spent ages organising, not here for test result, not here if I get pg, no holiday to Rome, if this fails no husband for next cycle, when will next cycle be the list goes on and on and on.........

Bloody hell


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

This is not getting my housework done   

Yes Tash I'm confused too 'what is toad in the hole' if it's not rumpy pumpy!!!

Spiralina is what Gillian M goes on about all the time. One Sunday morning DH decided to make us a nice healthy juice and put spiralina in it as it's supposed to be good for you   Our juice looked like coal dust in water DOH!  Don't think he's used it since


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-What is spirulina or what ever its called for    im having boring marmite wholemeal rolls as d/f used all the cheese with out telling me   so he will be getting some more tonight  

Sho-Where is d/h going then  

Jules-Get back to your scrubbing  

Pots-Think of budgies tongue darling


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Right i will try my best to catch up with everything.....sorry if i miss something important

Tash, goodluck tomorrow, i will be thinking about you and its my birthday tomorrow so hopefully that will be a special day for you and me although i dont want to reach 39 but i still look forward to all the pressies  

Emma, great news on Mr R taking your frosties to blast, wont be long before you get going again  

Bendy, well done hun, i was so pleased to read that bubs is ok, at least you can now start enjoying you pg  

Sho, sounds good hun, when i had my tx, i had a scan on the Friday they thought that i would not make the following Wednesay for e/c, by the monday though they had grown huge, a couple of days can make all the difference, sorry to hear that dh is going to be a way, how miserable for you both  

Beanie, goodluck for tomorrow hun, really hope that you get good news  

Angie, stay positive hun     i know thats easy for me to say, really hope that its implantation spotting  

Caro, goodluck for e/c tomorrow hun, hope you get loads of lovely eggies  

Julesx, congratulations hun  

Gill, wow, your getting started again, so excited for you hun, this will be the one  

Pots, hope af arrives, so you can also get started  

Ali, well done on convincing Mr R to put 3 back on your next go, so pleased that you are staying strong and having another go  

Widcat, well done on the weight loss, sounding good, keep up the good work  

Well hope thats all, hi to Nibbles, Karen, Alisha, Fingers, Hatster, Jules, Barney, Miss TC, Piglet, Oskira and everyone else, sorry if i have missed you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - don't really know what that means   but I guess it isn't good with your dh being away    thats a long time too!  Well hopefully you will have your bump to keep you more than occupied although I must admit it would be a special time for the both of you...great time (not)!!!!

Jules - yeh toad in the hole and rumpy pumpy are the same thing, it was me being thick  

Emma - that was a bit selfish of df   we can't survive without cheese in our fridge    hope you manage to wash down that roll with a nice cuppa at least    do you have marmite breath now   

I'm not sure if Gillian M goes on about spirulina, but its a green algae thingy thats packed full of protein.  I took it throughout stimms on all my cycles.  The powder taste rank so I stuck to the capsules cause even the tablets make you wanna vom  

Myra -   for tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra for tomorrow  


Tash-Not worth me taking it on a frozen cycle then  :- no tea for me honey just plain exciting water for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots love the hamster smilies   budgies tongue mmmmmm im not allowed to say on here   will pm you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma/Myra- looks like they are sending him for training for a month God knows where in May then straight on for three months in cyrus covering the poor [email protected] that ae going to Afghanistan to die!! It will be general crap duties so he won't be at any risk at all in Cyprus and I'm obvously thankful for that but bloody hell!!!! He was away four months last year, 3 in Germany one in Cyprus and we were getting ready for him to spend another month in Germany in June, but this is taking the p**s now  the Army is stretched too thin, that why they are having to rely on Musicians.....rant over!

Myra- I'm hoping to see some very high teens and a couple of 20's then I think they will let me go ahead on Friday  We shall see....

I had crappy cheese on toast.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Shame you cant go with him..if its cyprus you could top up your tan


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- yeah thats the thing. If we are lucky enough to get a BFP this time, obviously he would want to be part of that time so I'll be gutted for him. I want him to be around to of course. I always feel guilty when things like this crop off because I'm not waving him off to lose his life, but it still disrupts your family life. He;s waiting to find out for sure if he will be going but is so good at focussing on the positives. All he can say is think of the extra money  He's just rung me to say he won £75 on the lottery at work   So he's happy now then  

Emma- I think I will try and get over there if I can. 3 months is a long time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots    now do you see what Tash was up to last night or rather what her d/h was up to last night


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- what the hell is that rabbit doing on your ticker


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the happy birthday wishes girls....most of my family are giving me money for my IVF fund, as i am saving just incase i need another fresh go, hopefully not though  

Sho, i had only 3 over 20 and all the others were late teens on my final scan, still got 12 eggs though and they were all mature, fingerscrossed that you get the go ahead on your next scan   it must be horrible not seeing dh for all that time


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - no don't worry on a FET, I took it to help my eggies   You just stick to the berries for your lining and ofcourse the lovely co-enzyme.  Have you started on the aspirin yet  

Post - love your hammy smilies  

Budgies tongue    tell me tell me   

Sho - gosh thats terrible, its hard enough under normal circumstances let alone going through tx. I remember when he was away last time    Couldn't you go  and visit him in cyprus    
Well done on the lottery, bet thats lightened the blow a bit...well for now anyway


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra- thanks for that  HAPPY BIRTHDAY by the way  

NVH- i might do. It depends really because I will have a lot of Weddings to do then. I have got some holiday time pencilled in but with it being Cyprus it might be a bit tricky organising something now. We may have left it too late, and plus at this stage, anything could change. There is a small possiblity that he won't go and just be run off his feet here covering the other guys that are over there!! Complicated I know  We will see anyway. If I can gt over there I will.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - fingers crossed he won't have to go and they have just mentioned it as a very slight possibility.  

Where's emma when I wanna know what that budgies tongue means


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I think my rabbit is looking for a leg to hump  

Tash-No havent started my aspirin yet will take it on day of a/f   will pm you budgies tongue its too rude to say on here  

Myra-Lucky you getting ivf money for your b/day   im sure you wont need it and will need it for baby clothes etc instead


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, its only a small portion of what a cycle costs, but hey every little helps, why do you have to take aspirin?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Tash- I will wager that it is the clitoris  That is not a naughty word it is the name for a part of the body.

NVH- yeah lets hope dh is in the 5% that don't go!  

Emma- he looks like he has been kicked up the **** and sent flying


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone ever dread going to WN or is it just me, when i have an appointment there it always makes me depressed, maybe it is the constant reminder of failure...

Me thinks i am feeling down at the moment as i will be another year older tomorrow, and i had abit of a row with sil on sunday as she says that i should just try and adopt rather than keep having the stress of IVF, as you can imaging i gave her what for, the cheeky mare


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I think emma's bunny looks like its just had some painful bum love  

Sho - you might be right about the clitoris  

Emma - where's my pm    just say it on the board, its an education after all and I bet the mods are dying to know too  

Myra - the asprin is for lining to help blood flow and to make it thinner.  I guess we all feel the same when we have to go back to WN as its just a reminder of whats to come    but its not all bad cause it could end up being a positive in the end


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Tash, i am just having one of my off days, some days i get so excited about starting again and others i am so scared, but i suppose thats all part of tx..

Well i am off to attempt some housework, catch you all later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Cheer up chic  

Sho-Yes you are right  

Tash-Im too scared i will get spammed by the mods again


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH said:


> I think emma's bunny looks like its just had some painful bum love


 

Myra- I think the whole process can be depressing at times. I'm like you, sometimes really excited, sometimes a bit depressed by the whole thing. Your sil was a bit insensitive  I have learnt never to suggest anything like that to anyone. Its one of tose subjects along with the issues of donors that most people will have a strong opinion one way or another. For me and my dh, adoption and donor is a no go but for the next person it could be the very thing for them. Ignore her. You got a BFP last time (although it didn't stick  ) so it can happen for you again I'm sure  You go with your own insticts.

Emma- thought so  I've heard it called many many things. You know when ladies have on a pair of trousers that are far too tight, I always hated the term "camels foot"  used to get me really mad at work its a vile term.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Camels foot   yeah heard of that too


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't believe the convo this afternoon   

An update, I think it maybe all over for me and little Rocky   It seems to be normal red AF type blood now.  I will still do the test on Friday, but I don't think it looks good (unless any of you have heard of an implantation bleed being fresh red blood? it would be nice if that was the case)

Anyway, I've put a bottle of wine in the fridge for when DH gets home for us both. I'm not telling him till he gets home.

thanks for all your good wishes guys xx

Love Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh no Angie   so sorry honey, have you called Woking just to see what they say


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh ange- I hope you are wrong, but you know your body. I don't blame you for waiting til dh gets home.  xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

emma74 said:


> Ohhh no Angie  so sorry honey, have you called Woking just to see what they say


No, coz all they said last time was, oh I'm really sorry, are you ok? and to still do the test. I suppose there's not much they can say really.
I'm ok, just a bit ****** off as you can imagine and feel bad for DH.

Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Angie, i know its horrible especially when your a/f comes early


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh angie - big   to you and dh, I am so sorry and so hope that its not af and just a freaky bleed that sometimes happens to stress us out even more.  Don't blame you for the bottle of wine either or waiting til dh gets home.  Are you on the bum bullets or gestone  
I have my fingers crossed for you   

Sho - camels foot    i haven't heard of that before but I think there is nothing worse that seeing that 'W' on women, esp when they're wearing jeans


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

emma74 said:


> Ahhh Angie, i know its horrible especially when your a/f comes early


...and to add insult to injury, it's exactly the same day as last time, day 11! well at least I'm consistent hey!
I'm fine, it just all seems like such a long hard slog at the moment.
Our next try is our NHS funded one (unless they move the goalposts again) in Salisbury after I turn 36 in Nov.
I feel we'll need that much time anyway to get our lives (and my body) back to 'normal'.

Tash, in answer to yr question, bum bullets, cyclogest. x

Thanks for your all your kind words 

Luv Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie   maybe ask for gestone next time as i know Gill's a/f came early before and gestone held it off   im having gestone this time too as my a/f came on day 11 last month


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice to see the topic of conversation is once again lowered in some way  

Angie I'm sorry to hear your news, Keep the bottle on ice, but as Sho says you know your own body. Sending you a hug.

Sho - OMG poor you, I can't believe that your DH has to go away for so long    I promise to help keep you company and sane, [email protected] be doing my tx then so I won't be working so we can go back to our weekly coffee meetings for sure!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I just want to say Sho, sorry I've been caught up with things today and haven't said, but I'm really sorry to hear your news , as if things aren't hard enough hey!? lets just hope that it wont be confirmed and the plans will change.

Love Ang xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ange- oh hun, I really hope its not over!! but i think we all know our bodies well enough!! you enjoy that wine with dh you deserve it matey!!!  I agree with Emma go with the gestone my af arrived day 6 & 7 of our 1st 2 cycles!! keep strong      

Sho poor old you   what a bummer, we will look after you 

pots- loving those hammies, im off to collect them in about half an hour   I have put their new home together!! shame they make the cages so bright and tacky it doesnt really go with the decor in the lounge!!!!  

Tash- ta for calling me back!!   eventually 

Emma- please share your filth with me  

Myra- I feel your pain, I have been diagnosed with severe 'white coat syndrome' for many years now!!! its on my notes at WN and yesterday I completely lost the plot there   and loads of mascara and snot!! the whole lot   caroline is speaking to Mr R today to see if he will allow my GP to put me back on beta blockers for my anxiety as they did the trick last year on my fresh!! its totally irrational I know


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Sho has said what budgies tongue means   clitoris   ohhh how exciting that your getting the hammies   hope Neil gets a horrible rash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - I told you that I was on the phone for over an hour doing some work for a change    enjoy your hammies, can't wait til dh gets home    Sorry you had such a hard time at WN    I really hope that they give you those beta blocker thingys and that you find something to help you cope better cuase the last thing you need to be is stressed.  Oh and tmi about snot thank you   Hope it didn't run into your mouth   

Angie - don't blame you for taking time out, its a personal choice I guess but lets not say its over just yet   

Hi Elly


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Angie, i really hope that its not all over for you hun, and hoping that only dh gets to drink the wine    

Gill, oh bless hun, sorry to hear that you got all   at WN yesterday, i have not done that yet, but i am sure my time will come, hopefully for both us they will be   of joy next time, hope the betablockers help hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Trust Tash to lower the tone as usual


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right ladies im off home  

Tash-Good luck tomorrow    can you text or call me please as im out all day tomorrow cold calling with the new girl to get her some accounts   i will be asking for a 50% cut of the revenue though   

Sho-Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Beanie-Good luck for testing tomorrow   

Angie-Hope that bleeding stops    

Have a good evening, sorry if i have forgotten anyone


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Angie - Thinking of you lots. I'm really sorry. I really hope it isn't over yet. It can be so bloody unfair.    Hopefully it all may still be OK.

Sho - Sorry to hear your news too. That's a real bummer. But we need men like your DH, its just really crap timing. Hope everything goes well for Friday. I think it will all be good as it sounds like your lining is tip top and mine grew in the last few days. I'm sure 17mm will definately grow to over 20mm by Friday.
I reackon, you'll be grand.

Sorry if I've offended anyone with testing early. Reading some of the comments, looks like I've made a faux paux. Shouldv'e kept quiet, but its done now. 

Beanie - Thinking of you for tomorrow. Good Luck.    

Sumei x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sumei-You havent offended anyone   why would you say that   enjoy it honey  


Right im really going now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sumei - don't be silly, you haven't offended anyone by testing early, its your decision at the end of the day, most of us are just scared to thats all.  Just enjoy  

Emma - enjoy your cold calling tommorrow and definately ask for half of the revenue...will let you know how I get on.  Sorry couldn't resist but lower the tone    have a nice evening


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - enjoy your evening with dh...how come your tarting yourself up then     Enjoy that lasagne too..see ya  

Beanie - good luck with your test tomorrow   

Caro - good luck with egg collection   

Angie - hang on in there   

Sho - good luck with your follie scan tomorrow   

Good night and god bless


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sumei, 
Of course you haven't offended anyone hun. I can't imagine anyone would be offended by the news of a BFP silly.  

Beanie, thanks for your lovely messages and I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow hun, my thoughts are with you xxxx

Love Angie xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Howdy!!

Ange- don't be daft!!! You're situation is much worse than mine. I know all too well. I've managed without dh before, I don't like it but I will survive. And to be honest, I'd rather he went to cyprus for three months than get a BFN so I feel you much more than I do myself hun  You can keep me company anyway 

wildcat- thanks hun and thanks for the chat 



Potsworth said:


> somin' somin'


   Pots are you a bit of an R&B girl? Do you know the song somin'somin' by Montell Jordan?

Sumei- you can't offend anyone by testing a bit early. Most people do  Its great to get some good news and no one will begrudge you that 

Em/NVH- thanks for the good luck. I think it might be good news as I am actually in pain now  Its really sore to walk so hopefully they are massive 

Ah Gill!! I didn't realise you got upset at hospitals and that  I can understand it though. I get ever so emotional after GA. Blubbering mess  I hope they can sort you out with that then 

Back from Sainsburys, had to get a few bits. Dh nearly ran over a man in a wheelchair  He just shot out from behind the bottle bank the prat!!!! Looks like we will have our new car by the end of the month as well which is good news as well. What a rollercoaster few days we've had...phew!

OG! I forgot Beanie!!! Good luck Beanie  You've been so quiet I forgot it was so soon. Will be thinking of you. You must post before 7:45 because I need to leave the house to go for dildo cam  Good luck xxxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi everyone

Havent been on since last week so dont know whats going on- have scanned through quickly so sorry if i miss anything important  

Caro - good luck for EC tommorow - the sedation at QM was great   - hope you get lots of eggies  

Angie - so sorry to hear you are bleeding - i know how terrible that feels - I really hope it stopd soon for you - try and keep     

Beannie - are you testing tommorow then - lots of    if you are!

Sho - how crap about dh - i would be in a right old state about that - hope you are ok  

nvh - have you got a scan with MR S tommorow?  i may have got that wrong but good luck if you have   

 to Emma Alisha, monkey, Gill, Myra, fingers, Pots and everyone else  

I'm having the af from hell - still bleeding like a stuffed pig andwas in agony over the weekend until  passed a clot the size of my hand   - i kid you not  .
off to our allotment AGM tonight for our free glass of wine   OMG how sad is that?


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks all for your good luck wishes - really appreciate it. Nerves are kicking in now   Have GU chocolate souffles as a treat tonight for being a brave girl! Yummy, yummy! Mr C would not approve of all those carbs mind!

Angie - I'm sorry to hear your news. I really hoping it's not all over hun. Thinking of you.

Pots - sorry to hear your DH may be assigned abroad. That must be tough - I know my DH is really my rock through all these tough times it must be hard facing time without him.

Beanie - good luck for tomorrow. Hoping to hear good news from you when I get back from EC tomorrow.

Apologies if I missed anything during the day - I'm not quite functioning right.

Caro xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-Good luck for tomorrow   

Hatster-Sh*t that is one big clot   you should of called woking honey  

Sho-Pmsl can just see your d/h running over an Andy out of little britain charector


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi Emms  - didnt think to call woking - think its to do with my endo 

How ya doing? your bubbles spell boobs   did you do that on purpose?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hatster - OMG I know how that feels, I passed a clot like that while I was pg, scared me half to death, it's not a nice thing to see is it? I hope you are ok now though. Enjoy the wine!

Emma - def get 50% of her sales! if you are doing half the work you should get half the money until she can do it on her own 

Caro - good luck for tomorrow hun   

Hi to everyone else, and good luck to anyone who is having scans etc tomorrow


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I just wrote a massive post and lost it!  grrrrrrrrr

Angie,  .  I am so sorry hun and really hope that the bleeding stops soon.  I think you deserve a big glass of wine tonight whatever especially after the day that you have had.  

Sho, am really sorry to hear your news regarding your DH and am really hoping that he is one of the 5% who won't have to go.  We'll be here to help you through your 2ww although I know it's not the same  .  Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I'm sure those follicles are doing exactly what they are supposed to do  

Caro, wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you at 9.30am and hope that all goes really well.    Enjoy your chocolate souffles tonight, yummmmmmy

Sumei, you certainly haven't offended me, we're all delighted for you.  Has it begun to sink in yet?

Hatster, sorry to hear about your AF from hell.  Hope it eases up very soon.

Pots, enjoy getting jiggy tonight.  Hope it helps to bring on your AF.

Gill, am so sorry to hear that you suffer so badly.  Really hope that Mr R can prescribe some drugs to help ease the stress for you  

Thanks for all your good luck messages girls.  I expect I will test very early tomorrow as I'm usually awake by 5am so I promise to post before you leave in the morning Sho.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-I will do dont you worry i have already told her  

Hatster-Pmsl   didnt see that  

Beanie


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Can someone pm me about budgies tongue??

 

Tash good luck tomorrow hunny cant wait to hear how your two bubs have grown!!

Angie hope that this isnt your af, i was convinced af had shown up and was in tears and everything so keep positive for test day     

Take care

Bendy


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hi ladies,  

can anyone help me? firstly i am totally freaked out , i'm due for ET tomorrow at 09.15 they told me today that out of the 9 eggs collected 8 have fertilised, now i really worried that they won't divide, what are the chances of them dividing?!?!?!, i'm not gonna get a winks sleep tonight

and secondly if it all goes well when you go for your pregnancy test do you go back in to get the results or do they phone you?

god i cant stop worrying about everything!!!!!!!!!

are any of you going to be there at that time?

Love Saz.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Saz-firstly you will be fine and they will divide   and 2ndly they will give you a test to take home with you tomorrow that you will do 2wks tomorrow  

Bendy-Will pm you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening 

Saz- you're as bad as me with the worrying   It's only understandable. don't leave there tomorrow with any unanswered questions. Since you've had such a good fertilisation rate, I would be amazed if no dividing happened. I'm sure everything will be just fine. 

Bendy- when are you due to have your baby!!!!!!!! Give me times and dates damn it! 

Beanie- Ooh good. I will make sure I log on nice and early to find out the result   

I'm pouring the water down my neck now as my tummy is bloated all of a sudden. i just said to Wildcat earlier that so far I hadn't put any weight on this time, and within a couple of hours bloat city!!  So lots of water just in case.


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho - What stage are you at?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Due date is the 12th December 2007!

Sho sho is a poo......i just needed to write that cos i have ben singing it

Did tash say she had hula hula last night??  Or was that you Emma ??

Saz good luck for tomo, im sure they will divide nicely as ur fertilisation rate is fab!! Let us know how you get on chic


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-We both had it last night although tash bought it up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry Tash had fun but not full hanky panky


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You two little monkeys im sooo jealous!! 

I had to nosh dp off and that was all i got last night


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening all 

You lot have been chatty today! Just taken me ages to catch up  

Few personals - there is soooooo much going on with you Woking Girls at the moment! It's so hard to keep up, so if I have missed anything really important I apologise in advance 

Beanie - lots and lots of       and  for tomorrow honey - I truly hope you get your dream 

Sumei - I must have missed your post about BFP!! OMG Congratulations honey     

Myra  -







for tomorrow honey xxxxxxx

Angie  -  I am thinking of you hun and hoping against all hope that this is not the end for you xxxx

Sho -  a hug for you too sweety - you must be so upset at your DH being away for so long through the summer months

Caro - sending you lots of       for EC tomorrow hun

Sending the rest of you much love and hugs as always
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-pmsl to much information   

Tracy-Only a week till you start tx   how are you feeling


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Good evening 

Saz Good luck  

Beanie    

Sho Hope dh doesn't have to go and if he does the time goes quickly with a   

Caro Good luck tomorrow x 

Angie Hope it stops soon and it's an implantation bleed  

Hi to all you other lovely WN girls 

Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Wash your mouth out with soap after what u said ...AND MAYBE SOME BLEACH AFTER WHAT U DID LAST NIGHT YOUNG LADY


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

bendybird said:


> Sho sho is a poo


 I beg your pardon  I hope you mean ITS a poo lady jane! I will update you now. Just waiting for some news tomorrow and I'll put a new update on.  Hell fire!! just read about your activities with dh as well.  I'm shocked frankly. 

TC- thanks mate  Can't believe it has come round so quickly for you.  how exciting


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Emma/Sho, thanks guys, but I darent get excited yet.  So much can go wrong between now and EC.  I think I am purposely holding off feeling any emotions about tx starting until EC is over and I know we have some little eggies to fertilise!  With an unknown donor I am kind of in the dark, not knowing how her follies etc are going    Ah well, what will be, will be!!!

Love
T
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh come on we all do it...........every good lady does it you know!!

Tracy you must get excited i need to hear you positive thinking


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-Im sure it will be fine honey as she will be young etc so know reason why she wont produce  

Bendy-You make me laugh


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

do the woking show you on ascreen the embie they are putting back or mgivr you a picture to take away?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

They show you the embies on a tv screen and we have taken a picture using a camera but they dont give you one.

Emma i dont like meat feast!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Saz-No woking dont use the scanning machines on e/t but you can take a pic with a camera or with your phone...they dont give you pics  

Bendy-Dont have meat feast then


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Right ladies im out of here....will be on tomorrow after work

Bendy.xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Have a nice pizza   im outta here to going to bounce then watch marbella belles


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

OMG, I forgot to say good luck to you Tash. Please forgive me, my mind is a bit all over the place today!    I'm sure that you mind will be more at rest after you see how much those little ones have grown.

Saz, take your camera as we forgot our last time and used our phone instead but unfortunately the picture had big black stripes across it    Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure all will be fine and your be PUPO before you know it!  

Myra, happy birthday for tomorrow - hope you have a really lovely day  

Enjoy your pizza Bendy - naughty but nice  

Hi Tracy, can understand that you don't want to build your hopes up too much but I'm really hoping that this is the one for you  

Hi Sukie, how you doing? 

Night Emma x


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Beanie I'm doing ok thanks I'm on my last clomid and will test at the weekend if nothing happens but not holding my breath 
Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight      

Sukie


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls.......lurker here.
Good luck to the testing girls tomorrow, I have everything crossed for u guys   
Tash......good luck with your scan, dont forget to text me   
Myra...      to you   
Sho......thinking of you, sounds like your cooking nicely, good luck
Good luck to everyone else, they r so many newbies i am a bit lost as to where everyone is at  
Miss you all
Ali xxxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG Tash you are having a scan tomorrow - I almost forgot (OK well I did forget but the other girls reminded me - you can spank me next time we meet   I know it will all be ok, but sending you   anyway  xxx

Bendy - your pizza sounds nice, but I'm not allowed to have that at the moment, so eat a slice for me  

I didn't get hubba hubba last night, so I'm off now to ravish MrW and have my wicked way with him


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry girls but it's a   for me   - so it's alcohol, chocolate and sex for tea tonight  

Thank you for all your love and support during this cycle, it's helped so much


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Beanie, I am very sorry honey   Enjoy your treats   

HAPPY BIRTHDAY myra  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!

Oh Beanie  So sorry hun. I'm sure the chocolate alchohol and sex will go  a little way to making you feel a bit better.  I hope you feel ok 

NVH- Good luck at your scan today. I'm looking forward to the details later 

Hi Ali  as ever I have missed you 

Hi cheesy as well 

Emma- fruit on pizza is  wrong 

I'm off shortly, have  a good morning ladies x


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

morning,

Sorry to hear the bad news Beanie  

Hope you all have a good morning

I'm off for acupuncture then to the nuffield for transfer, see you when i get back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Beanie ​
Girls - I was reading through last night's chatter, and there was a lot of spamming there ladies  
I have deleted a fair few of your posts which were mainly one liner's about pizza toppings etc!  

Please try to remember the "spam" post rules ^beware^

Thanks
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Beanie- I am so sorry hun,  its just so cruel isnt it  !!! keep strong and enjoy your tea!! it sounds yummy!!

Saz- good luck with ET this morning     

Tash- looking forward to getting your text later   will be thinking of you both   

Hi to everyone  

Off to work so better dash


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Beanie-Im really sorry   honey loads of      to you and d/h  

Tash-     dont forget to text me as i will be cold calling  

Myra-        hope d/h spoils you today  

Sho-Good luck    whats wrong with pineapple on pizza  

Gill-Have fun at work   hope those hammies are behaving  

Saz-Good luck   

Ali-Oh i miss you coming on here love you lots     

Sukie-Good luck for testing  

Cheesy-


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Beanie - so sorry to hear your news  

Good luck for scans today Tash and Sho - look forward to hearing how you get on. 

Angie - hope the bleeding has stopped today and it was implantation   

Happy birthday Myra!

Saz - good luck with et today.

Hello to everyone else - especially Ali - nice to "see" you again! Sorry if I missed any important news.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Beanie, I'm so so so very sorry hunny   I am thinking of you and your DH. It's so very very unfair isn't it. I was hoping I would hear this morning that you had a different result to me.   We WILL get there hun, we WILL xxxx

Well guys, AF has come full force and very painfully   so it's a definate BFN for me too I'm afraid. I told DH when he came home last night and we had a bottle of wine to feel better. Yesterday was the longest day ever waiting for him to come home! He said I should have told him on the phone and he'd have come home. (That's exactly why I didn't, as he had important meetings). 
We are both ok and are just going to concentrate on spending time together getting back to 'normal', losing weight and sorting out our house move.
Our next cycle will be our NHS funded go at Salisbury, after I turn 36 in Nov, (so will prob be Dec/Jan as I have some time off already booked then).
I will still do the test Friday, however futile and am calling Woking today to book a follow-up with either Mr.C or Mr.R (I didn't have one last time, but want it this time). I also need to get copies of my notes from them to take to Salisbury when we go.
Thanks for all your support guys, you are a great bunch and I hope that one day, every one of us will reach the dream we all want so much  

Sorry if I've missed any important 'goings on'/appointments today, but I'm sure you'll forgive me.

Love Ang xxxx     

ps...I'm staying here by the way as an honorary Woking member if that's ok.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Beanie    big hugs to you, I was so hoping that you would be positing a bfp this morning    I hope some of that comfort food helps a little tonight.  I'm so gutted for you, I really am  

Haster - that clot sounds hurrendous    I think you should ring WN just to keep them informed.  Hope you enjoyed your little meeting last night    Got my 8 wk scan this afternoon and seeing MrS on Saturday

Pots - I don't go on msn/computer much in the evenings now.  By the time I get home from work and cook dinner I am good for nothing apart from lazing about in the sofa    I am trying to keep away from the internet at home too cause its my own worst enemy at the moment.  I freaked myself out so much last week by scanning through things and then wished I hadn't read it    plus I think I need to devote some 
quality time to dh in the evenings too. Hope you had a good night last night  

Sho - good luck with your scan today  

Saz  - good luck with et  

Caro - good luck with ec  

Bendy - pmsl at your comment about a bj, can't remember the term now but I LOL at me desk    you can have some finger action too you know  

Myra - Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday dear Myra, Happy birthday to you.......

Elly - hope you had a good time last night and MrW isn't too knackered this morning, suspect he's got a big smile on his face though   

Tracy - wow thats come round quick, bet you can't wait now  

Emma/Gill/Ali - will let you know  

Sukie -  

Angie - just read your post    I am so sorry hun   hope that vino helped to numb the pain for a bit.  I wish you so much luck with your NHS funded tx and please don't be a stranger  

Thank you all for wishing me luck today, I am so nervous...I dreampt I was bleeding last night and then that I was having a phantom pregnancy    God I wish I could sort this head out of mine  

Hope I haven't missed anything


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry Angie   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Havent left yet  

Angie   ofcourse you can stay  

Tash-Well done for reaching 8 wks  

Pots-Where is a.f then  

Did anyone see Sharron Davies on gmtv this morning she went abroad and had pgd on her own eggs and steroids as she had nkcells and she has now got a little boy at 45   after 2 m/c's and 8 ivf attempts


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Angie I am so sorry - I really hoped that this was your time.  .


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hiya!

Ange- Oh no!!  sorry it hasn't worked for you my love. Hopefully the big break will do you some good and there will be some good news in the new year then. Glad you're not going anywhere 

Caro- Hope things go well for you this morning 

Saz- Hope you have some good news for us as well later 

NVH- 

Emma- Fruit just has no business on pizza!! there should be a law against it

Gill- I forgot about your hamsters  How are they doing?

Well not good news as I suspected. Looks like I will have to wait til Monday which is exactly what I didnt want at all. I'm quite gutted actually so will be resigning to the sofa after this for a good cry and a moan! Only had 1 at 20mm which obviously isn't good enough. I had a couple at 19/18 and the rest in the mid teens. My E2 wasn't high enough on Monday either so all in all a pile of crap! Lining 13 point something. It is good to have constant steady growth this I know but it really makes my life difficult next week now and what with dh going away and his Nana on deaths door, I could really have done with things going right for once but there we are.

Catch you later ladies. hopefully there will be some good and cheery news later on today 

hi monkey, pots, sukie, sumei, myra, Alisha, barney, karen, Wildcat, Mr W, Bendy, Kt, Cheesy etc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - NOW STOP THIS MINUTE    You have nothing to moan about lady, if I was there I would take you over my knee and give you a good spanking, although the logisitics of that would be a bit difficult    Now I know its not as convenient for you to have ec on Monday but forget all that, what matters is when your follies are the right size and no point going ahead on Friday and then end up with no mature eggs and no fertilised embryo's. You have enough eggs to ensure that you get a good old number on Monday and your lining is fab so please don't worry, all looks all hunky dorey from where i'm sitting  

Emma - thanks hun, just hope all is ok in there! When are you going out


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry Tash, but I'm not even sure if my husband is going to be around on Monday to provide sperm to fertilise my eggs.  Sorry if it sounds like I'm moaning, I know enough about IVf after 3 goes what size eggs should be and how they should develop so I know things are going well, but what is the point in that if my husband won't be here to a) fertilise them or b) do test day with me or c) see me through the first three months of pregnancy or d) have another attempt with me if this doesnt work.

Hope your scan goes well later


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sho -sorry to hear that ec is being delayed until Monday. Not surprised that you need a good cry - so would I. When will you know if your dh is going to be around on Monday? xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sho,



I just wanted to say, (and you prob' already know this) but I know Woking will (in exteme cases) allow the sperm sample to be taken early and freeze it. I know it's not ideal, and you wouldn't normally choose to do this, but as you are so far along in your cycle, it may be an answer if it comes to choosing between that and abandoning the cycle.
I know this because on my last cycle Jason was due to be away on business, and my dates were poss' going to change at the last minute, which threw us. We were exploring all options as I didn't want him to cancel his trip (even though he would have) as it was extremely important. In the end I had EC on time, so it was ok anyway. They did say that they didn't like doing that, as it can decrease odds a bit, but it was a possibility.
I just thought I'd mention it as surely if it came to it, you may want to ask them about that if it's a choice between that and abandoning.

I hope all will be fine anyway and you wont even have to think about this  

I am now hoping for that 'miracle' natural conception we talked about the other day by the way. Unlikely after 12 years and 2 husbands, but who knows hey?  

love Angie xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not sure about the freezing to be honest. I think I will have to ask when WN ring me later. I'm going to meet dh at lunch time to see if he knows when he is going. I could be Monday it could be any day between tomorrow and the end of May so who knows. We know he is definitely going now though and it will probably be for at least three months. Got to cancel loads of stuff today now as well. Silly things like the cattery because we can't go to Rome now and all sorts. what a pain  Got to ring my mom and tell her which is even worse.

Angie-  thanks hun. I've been thinking about you this morning as well. I so hope you get that miracle we talked about. It does happen for some people. I will be keeping my fingers well and truly crossed for you. 

like you say freezing is an option but not a good one really with us having male factor, but if it comes to it we will just have to get on with it won't we. 


Hiya Monkey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - why won't your dh be there on Monday    I didn't know that was the case...surely under these circumstances the army would let him have leave!  He has to, there is no choice in the matter really....has he told them/spoke to them about it at work   I'm sure things will work out, you've come this far and there is no going back, even if he has to pull a sicky then so be it  
Don't think about test day for now....just concentrate on sorting out next week.  

Pots - not that I am too busy, its just that I am too knackered after cooking dinner and then made a promise to dh that I would not spend half of my life online.  Dh is out on Thursday so may have a sneeky peek to see who's around  
PMSL about woody...  

Angie - best of luck with ttc naturally, you never know with this baby making lark what will happen from one day to another


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

no Tash it doesn't work like that it is the Army. As I said yesterday he has been told that his unit will have to go to Cyprus to cover the duties of the guys that are going to Afghanistan to fight in the war over there. They don't put things like that on hold I'm afraid.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - bloody hell, didn't know it could be that soon...well I hope when you meet dh at lunch time things will sort themselves out, things like this always tend to find a way....god you've come this far and can do without the stress I agree! 
With regards to freezing, don't forget we froze our wrigglers and look at me, so don't worry about that...your dh has enough wrigglers for ICSI obviously so it doesn't matter.  They will pick out the good ones anyway


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hello, 

Well i feel a bit bad with my good news, whilest some of you seem to be having a tough time.

Egg Transfer went really smooth, they only put 1 embie back which was 4 cells they wouldn't tell me the grade but they said it was good, 1 other was the same but the other 6 weren't quite there so they said they will give them till lunchtime to see how they develop, they will only freeze a minimum of 3 so i have to wait till later to see if there is enough to freeze.

I'm just chillin on the sofa now, so if any of you have any good tips for the next 2 weeks please let me know.

Sho - I'm sorry to hear about your DH going away, i know exactly how you feel it's soooooooooo s""t , i had this last time, DH was due to go to Iraq so the nuffield said they would definatly freeze sperm , they even asked if we needed to do it this time just incase he was going away, so it shouldn't be a problem for you, ask them, and let me know what they say.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope you are all having a nice day.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

oh Crap now i'm worrying, ive read a few post and seen most people seem to have 6-7-8 cell embies put back, does that mean mine are rubbish?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Arrrgghhh!!  Just wrote a long post and then lost it  

Sorry I haven't been around much but have just been snowed under with work and the move etc and haven't had access to the internet at home  .  Just wanted you all to know that I am thinking of you all though, even when I'm not around.

I won't try and recreate my post now but just wanted to say:

Angie & Beanie - I am so so sorry that it wasn't good news.  Thinking of you both and wishing I could make it better for you both  

Sho - you poor thing, no wonder you are frantic.  Will be keeping everything crossed that your dh has some good news at lunchtime    

Gill - how sweet of you to miss me!  Missed you too - as I said above, I haven't been around much but have been thinking of you all.  Can't believe you are starting again in 9 days.  Sorry to hear it all got a bit too much yesterday - hope WN agree to the beta blockers.

Myra - happy birthday hun.  I think a lot of people feel the same about the doctors/hospitals - I get nervous when I get something in the post from WN.  Not long until we get going again now.

Caro - hope you are ok and not suffering too many s/e

NVH/Bendy - glad to hear everything is going well with both of you  

Minow -  .  .  Your post made me so  .  You will get there hun.

Saz - well done you.     for ET

Hello to Barney, Monkeylove, Emma, Jules, Kate, Kerry, Pots, Cheesy, Alisha, Wildcat and everyone else I have missed x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Saz - 4 cell is perfect for a day 2 transfer so no need to worry. The embies with more cells will just have had more time post collection. Good luck for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ola just popped back for lunch  

Sho-  sorry that things are difficult at the moment   but im sure when you meet d/h there will be a solution even if it does mean freezing sperm   also if d/h does go away i will and im sure others will, happily meet you for dinner or coffee over the 2ww to stop you going mad  

Karen-Ohhh honey how is everything going you sound manic  

Pots-Pmsl at woody nutty dog  

Saz-As monkey said 4 cell is what they expect for a 2 day e/t a 3 day e/t is 8cells honey so stop panicing  

Angie-Good luck with naturally ttc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you still there  

Sho - hope things are looking brighter as we speak now that your with dh    Fingers crossed that it all works out find for Monday   And emma's right, we'll look after you in your 2ww   

Saz - well done and as monkeylove says 4 cells is perfect for a day 2 transfer.  My two were both 4 cells.  Well you are officially PUPO now so take it easy.  Watch loads of dvd's to keep your mind occupied otherwise you'll go crazy! Stay away from the internet    Visualise your embie bedding in and drink loads of water to keep your body hydrated.  

karen - hope the move went smoothly and your settling down in your new home


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Off again in a minute so text me later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Saz-  congratulations!!! as the girls say 4 cells are perfect for a day two transfer  Good girl taking it easy. I used to be in the ARmy myself so I know it isn't a walk in the park for my dh either, but what a bloody pain in the neck. I'm so thankful that my husband won't be "serving" in Iraq or Afghanistan, I'm really grateful that I don't wave him off knowing that there is a risk that he won't come back, but this couldn't be at a worse time. Apart from the dreaded tx, his Nana is very very ill and I don't think she will make it, and we have paid out tonnes of money for his graduation and to go on holiday. All the little things add up to make one huge **** ache!! Anyway, where is your dh serving?

Emma- thanks. I think at the very least he will not be here for all of the 2ww which will be very sad. I don't want to get a BFN on my own 

Karen- glad you are up and running again 

Well no change in the circumstances at the moment. Hopefully he will still be here on Monday and I will be asking some questions when Woking ring me later on this afternoon. 

DH is working tonight so got to cook a big lunch now and got Wedding cake to make later.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - OK will do....am so   now  

Sho - come on what makes you think that you'll be getting a bfn    Hopefully your bfp will keep you going until dh gets home  
Sorry there's no change yet    Enjoy the cook off


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Potsworth Waiting for monitored cycle at ARGC

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs implications 26th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh 30th April

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 30th June 
Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET 23rd June
Sukie Starting on next Day21
Angie going for NHS at Salisbury in Nov 
Beanie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts Follow Up with Mr R 20th April

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Gill off again 3rd May
Strawbs hopefully starting 3rd May

DownRegging









Stimming









Caro01 - QMR
Sho28 e/c 30th April
Alisha-FET thaw 1st May
Nibbles

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emerald 
Saz 1x4 cell on board 

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Mi Mi
Sumei

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
Jules x EDD 10-12-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right i'm off now, won't be on line for a while after cause me and dh are gonna grab some dinner afterwards.  There's a place called the Green Olive in Chobham.  Checked out the menu and it looks lovey....Greek food  

Sho - hope you get some good news later  

See ya


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good luck tash x

Sorry its a one liner TC


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi All

I hope you don't mind me joining you but I am due to have my first appointment at Woking on the 30 April its been a long time since my last treatment so would love some guidance as what to expect from the clinic.

I have an app at the argc before all the publicity on it, so I was put off a bit therefore the nx best success rates seemed to be the woking so here I am. 

Thanks

Jenny

1st ICSI cancelled before EC due to OHSS - 04
2nd ICSI resulting in +tive but miscarriage at 5wks - 05
3rd cycle FET neg - Jan 06
All at winterbourne 
1st App at woking 30 April 07!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi girls not going out now so have sent the new girl out by herself  


Tash-Speak laters, that green olive does look nice  

Sho-Glad things are on plan at the moment honey   i reckon we should tie d/h up so the army cant take him anywhere  

Posh-Welcome to the thread   woking are a very small unit but very busy who is yours cons appt with  
All the nurses and staff are lovely too so you have made a good choice  
Its funny as if my fet fails at woking i will be starting a fresh cycle at the ARGC and i know pots who was waiting to see woking went to the argc too i think the panaramo programme was a witch hunt to be honest and the girls who i speak to at the argc say its all systems go


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Posh -  Welcome, i'm sure you'll love it here at woking everyone is so lovely, they have really taken care of me and DH

Sho - DH is posted at deepcut, this is where our quater is, he is working in the headquaters here in an so2 post, luckily it is "non-deployable" if there is such a thing, have you tried to get any funding from the army for IVF, i know a few people who have had the lot paid for?!?!?!?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome Jenny  

I came to Woking from another clinic as well. Its a bit like riding a bike, you never forget.  Once you get into it it s a bit like second nature. So far I'm happy with Woking. they are definitely a lot different to my last clinic which must be a good thing as it obviously didn't work there  

One or two ladies are going to the ARGC from here, but don't let that put you off. I'm not sure I would be comfortable going to a clinic that is being investigated either although they do have very good results. As you have ahd a BFP before I reckon you'll do well here. As I say welcome, and I'll add you to the list


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

can some one help me with the ticker factory i got to the cut and paste stage but i don't know what to do from there, yesterday i obviously pasted it in the wrong place as it didnt work!!!!!!??!?!?!!?!?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Saz- really!! we are at Arborfield. Techinically his post is non deployable as well as he is a musician which is why it will just be a general duties "op" when he goes to Cyprus. We are used to being a way for small chunks of time as the bands regularly do a couple of months in germany and Cyprus and sometimes a week or so in NI or Bosnia, but that is always for musical support. Morale building stuff. Musicians just aren't used to stagging on and guard duty  I think its a bit of a shock that they will have to do that. It seems the head of the army whoever the hell that is since General Sir Mike Jackson left, has noticed that there are 800 bodies that aren't really doing anything important and has decided that they have to do something, which I happen to kind of agree with, but WHY NOW!!! Such bad timing for us, but obviously there are a lot of families else where in a much worse situation.

As for funding, no we haven't had any help from the Army. Actually we were so confident that it would work first time we didn't really think about it. hopefully we won't need it but it will be something I will be bearing in mind for the future if neccesary. thanks for that. 

hope you're still taking it easy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Saz go into your profile. then forum Profile Information. Paste the code into the signature and that should be it 

Pots- absolutely. Each to their own. You're definitely doing the right thing because of your time factor. any sign of your Af yet by the way


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-  yeah i am proud, she is ok i feel quite sorry for her so im going to give her a small split on a big intnl mail deal i have going out in a couple of weeks   and pots good job your going to the Argc as Chris at woking told me there stopping taking people from sussex and further now as there too busy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Yeah its true also other things too but i cant remember all of them i know one was to do with fsh


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Afternoon all

Sho I'm sorry to hear that you have been pushed back to Monday, but as Tash says it will mean that you get the best eggs possible, I hope that they don't send DH out for another week so you can at least do EC and ET with him there. Fingers crossed that it takes the Army a week to sort everything out!

Beanie and Angie, sorry you both got a bfn this morning    It's not been a great day for good news. Sometimes life is just not fair.

Saz - your embie sounds just fine for a 2 day transfer, any that are more than 4 cells have had longer to divide - yours will be there tomorrow or the next day, you just don't get to see that part!

Nvh - waiting to hear your scan news! I expect you and DH are having a lovely lunch right now.  The weird dreams are a part of being pg, I think the hormones mess with your brain - I had a few myself some were downright horrible.

Emma - I laughed when I read you'd sent the new girl out on her own, I can see you are enjoying that!  I can see you having some healthy competition in sales - I bet you win though!  

Hi to everyone else, I'm lurking a bit today, got some video footage to edit, also going to try and get to the tanning place and use up some of my minutes, I have over 2 hours left that I paid for last year just before tx and had forgot about! Looks like I'll be slim and tanned before I get pasty and fat again! lol


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

yeah i did it!!!!!

Sho- your just round the corner!

well i have just put a dvd on, "beaches" so i'm snuggled down on the sofa time for a rest i think, my belly seems to have gone really bloated again.

see you all later.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Will call you later   as i promised the other night   ohhh make the most of that sunbed   and your right i will win  

Pots-Tooddle pip  

Saz-Beaches   is that the one with all saints doing the theme tune


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Pmsl at your new ticker


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon,

I didn't manage to get on yesterday and there were pages to catch up on - You guys sure can 

*Angie & Beanie* - So sorry to read your news. Sending you and your DP's a great big hug 
*Myra* - Wishing you a very  I hope that you enjoy your special day.
*Wildcat* - Well done you on losing all those pounds. Keep up the good work. I have started running. I can only just manage a quick run round the block at the moment, but every little helps as I am so unfit at the moment!
*Sumei* - Well done on getting your BFP. You must be on 
*Jules LH * - I am so pleased that your scan has shown a strong heart beat. You must be so relieved. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
*Caro* - I hope that E/C has gone well today and you get loads of lovely eggs.
*Alisha* - Sending you  for the thaw on 1st May. 
*Saz* - Congratulations on being PUPO. 
*Nibbles* - Glad you had a nice trip away. I hope the stimming goes well.
*Gill * - no news on when we will get our kittens yet. The homing place said they would call in a couple of weeks when they are old enough to leave their mummy. How are your Hammies settling in?
*Sho* - Sorry that E/C is delayed until Monday. and that DH has been posted away. I hope that you have a lovely dinner together tonight and enjoy that precious time together.
*Jenny * - Welcome. Not long till your appointment.
*Bendy* - you asked about our extension, well we are planning on putting a family room and toilet on the ground floor and then another bedroom upstairs. All depends on cost really.
*Tash / Emma* - I must have forgotten to tell you this, a long story but my DH has cancelled our appointment with Mr S. After talking to Mr C on our follow up appointment he said that we should try the FET before we go down the route of carrying out some more tests which he will do at WN if we get another BFN. While I still wanted to go to see Mr S now (as I know you said he did more tests that WN didn't) my DH wants to wait and see what happens with the FET and I don't have the energy to argue about it right now. I know you both rave about Mr S and I am a bit dissapointed, but who knows, all the things I have planned such as getting my Kittens and trying to relax a bit more during the 2WW (it may not come across on here but I am a born worrier) may take my mind of things and may be all it takes for my BFP? Otherwise if we get a another BFN I will talk my DH round.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies I haven't mentioned in person, but this post is already long enough!

Love to all.

JulesB


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Thats a good idea   give the fet a try and see what happens you may never need see Mr S


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Pots!  (as Emma said PMSL at your ticker!)

Emma OK try me after 4.30 as I shodul be back from the tan place by then! 

Hi Jules


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Angie, I'm so sorry hun.   I feel your pain and will also be drowning my sorrows with a few glasses of wine tonight.  I don't blame you for taking some time out.  I feel like I need to find myself again as my whole life seems to revolve around IVF (IYKWIM).  I really hope that all goes well for your NHS funded cycle later this year.   Please keep in touch and let us know how your house move goes.

When I spoke to Caroline this morning she mentioned that the clinic will be closing for a short period towards the end of the year (not sure exactly when) so I would need to bear this in mind if I was thinking of starting again in October!  Apparently it's something to do with them building a new lab.  Sorry I haven't got all of the info but my mind was a bit all over the place. 

Looking forward to hearing your good news Caro  

Sho, I'm so sorry to hear that things aren't going quite to plan for you. It's so upsetting when that happens and I don't blame you for having a good cry.  I hope it's helped a little  .  Am keeping everything crossed that your DH won't have to go so soon  

Girls, can I ask your advice?  We're going to start again as soon as we can but I'm wondering if I should make an appointment to see Mr S before we do.  Do you have to have a certain number of failures in order to see him?  When I spoke to Caroline this morning she said she thought it was pointless at this stage and said that my mmc and failed FET were just bad luck (I hate it when people say that!) and that there is no reason why it should happen again.  Any thoughts?  At the moment I'm thinking about having one more fresh cycle at Woking and then moving to ARGC if it doesn't work out so am not sure if I should wait and have the tests done then.

Sorry for the lack of personals at the mo - my brain is like mush from being awake since 3am!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-   regarding Mr S its up to you honey you can self refer to him and no you dont need to have had 3 m/cs etc as some girls go for implantation failures   pm me if you want his details


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

beaches has just finished, and i can't stop crying!!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Angie and Beanie So sorry to read your news.. hope you both take good care of yourselves  

Tash hope you are ok and the scan went well....  

Jules your extension sounds lovely, i wouldl ove to extend my house

Saz im glad et went well today, keeping everything crossed for you

Wildcat is that a dirty dirty video u were editing  

Pots i love your new ticker, hope af arrives soon, here's a little dance






























Sho have you worked out what your going to do about dp swimmers?? You'll have to freeze them tomo if he isnt around monday

Caro how did ec go??  

Myra Happy birthday









Hello to everyone!!

Glad to have finished work today it was awful ! Just eaten some left over pizza which made me feel much better  
Bendybird


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Beanie* - I am so sorry hun. I really thought it was going to work. I wish I could say something that could help. I guess I can't really offer "qualified" advise about the Mr S tests this being my 1st cycle. My personal thoughts ar I'm going to plan to have the tests sooner rather than later because these treatments are so all consuming I'd rather "over-test" if that makes sense. Good luck deciding hun. Hope you have some nice wine lined up for tonight.

*Angie* - So sorry that AF arrived full force. You were very thoughful waiting for your DH to come home yesterday rather than calling him when you needed him. You're a strong lady I can tell. Please do stay as an honorary WN girl. We would miss you too much if you left us.

*Myra* - Your Birthday today is it? Happy Birthday!! Quite a run of Birthdays we've had.

*Sho* - So sorry to hear that things haven't gone exactly to plan. I hope it can all work out and DH can at least be hear for EC day. If you need any company after that I'm off work for a little while hun.

*Tash* - Hope your scan has gone well.

Welcome *Jenny* and *Saz*.

Back from EC a few hours ago. I don't think I am fully over the sedation as I can't seem to type right - my brains on a go slow. The EC itself was fine and I was relieved that the experience was really ok. We got 4 eggs which I guess is not so great but could be worse. We are doing our best to feel good about it and just really hoping for a good fertilisation call tomorrow. DH is in bed now snoozing away - it all seems to have been a bit much for him today! So much for a responsible adult to look after me huh!!

Thanks all for your good luck wishes and sorry for minimal personals - as I say, not quite firing right yet and it's taken an age to write this much!

Take care 
Caro


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi everyone!
Wondering whether I could join you all? Not too sure I can keep up with you all but will try my hardest!!
FINALLY starting downregging yesterday!! YIPPPEEE !!! Have been ttc for over 3 years and had two failed IUIs knew really that we would have to have ICSI or IVF (they still can't tell us until e/c). So here we are at Woking having seen Mr R back in February. Feel like I have been wishing my life away this last year just waiting. Anyway have a nice little bruise from the first injections last night thanks to dh, is this common?
Have only told three people we have started so would be really good to get to know you all 
Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Caro,

I just want to say lots of luck for your results call tomorrow. I've learnt it really doesn't matter how many eggs you get hun, I got 12 this time but only one fertilised normally, but then 8 the time before and 5 fertilised normally. There's no rhyme or reason to it it seems. All 4 of yours could fertilise and then you are better off than someone who had 12 like me, if that makes sense. I suppose what I am trying to say is it's quality not quantity, and as everyone says it does indeed only take one. 

Lots of luck and by the way....wake your naughty DH up    he should be looking after you!! 

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mary-Welcome to the thread   sometimes people get bruising with the jabs just tell him to be more gentle or else   

Caro-4 eggs is excellent honey   good luck for the call tomorrow    hope d/h will be cooking for you later  

Bendy-You minger   not really i love left over pizza


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Caro well done today. 4 eggs is good my luv!









Mary welcome to the thread









Emma look u have PINEAPPLE on your pizza i think that makes u the minger


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh what will our theme for May be ?? It needs to be a good one as MAY is the best month


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi      

Look at you showing off again with your smilies   not sure any suggestions   anyway i thought this was our may theme just we started early in april


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohh we shouldnt start early as it throws me!

I think we should do another- is it sho who moans about us changing it all the time or someone else ??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah your right it is Sho who moans all the time about constantly changing them   not sure what to do, how about soap charectors from eastenders or corrie...baggsy pat butcher  

Pots-You back again


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Arh thanks pots..........i really hope you dont explode!  What you cooking tonight, i read bout your deliah chocolate sponges u made last night!

emma emma i want to be stacey slater


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Caro,  glad to hear that your EC went well this morning.  It's more the fear of the unknown isn't it!  Well I think that 4 eggs is still excellent and it really is quality not quantity.  PMSL at your DH, I'm sure today was very stressful for him too  .  Make sure he cooks tea tonight though as you need to rest up for ET. I assume that it's planned for Friday?  Hope you get some good news regarding those lovely eggs in the morning  

Saz, hope your little one is settling in nicely.  Any news regarding the other embryos yet?

Thanks Emma, will have a chat with DH tonight. Haha, Pat Butcher! Do you wear similar earrings then?

Hi Karen, so how did the house move go?  Not long for you now  

Sukie, wishing you the best of luck for testing at the weekend  

Welcome Posh and MaryClarey.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-You never change your pic anyway  

Bendy-Yeah you can be stacey slater   

Beanie-Oi watch it lady     i dont wear any earrings actually  

Right im off for home and away  

Have a nice evening all


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Beanie - yes i got a phone call earlier, they are freezing 5 embies so that is fantastic, as 9 collected, 8 fertilised, 1 put back,5 to freeze, compaired to last time(i hyperstimulated with 47 follies!!!!) everything is going amazingly well- except my tummy is still very bloated and sore, i'm beginning to worry that maybe it isn't gas!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

what a bloody day!!!!!!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F28%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









I had just got used to the idea of egg collection on Monday and sorted my head out about dh going away, and I got a call from Caroline at Woking. Take your pregnyl tonight she says <ahref="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







I was so shocked I had to get her to repeat herself. Apparently Mr R is happy for me to go ahead. Brilliant but because that nurse had already told me that there was no way in the world I woudl have collection on Friday, she prescribed me more menopur and no pregnyl. Frankly I am fuming!!! not only is she a stroppy madam, but I think it is really wrong to go around giving people info like that when it plainly wasn't definite. I had no idea that we were waiting for Mr R to give the go ahead. Poor Caroline then had to tell me everything over the phone and I had to fly down to Woking to get bloody pregnyl and fill out admissions forms. I'm trying to make a bloody Wedding cake and sort my husband out as well. Bloody hell. I am so close to complaining about her. I've been upset all day for nothing. I knew it was wrong for me to wait til monday and I've been doubting myself and Woking all day unneccesarily. and she can't take blood!

Caro- i'm so glad things went well for you today. As the girls say, 4 is great.  I hope there is some good news for you tomorrow morning hun 

Beanie- I'm not sure on the Mr S issue. I'm a great believer in gut instinct thought and if you "feel" you should go, then you should. I'm not sure from your signature if you had a miscariage on your first attempt. If that is the case, I would be tempted to agree that that was really awful luck. As great and successful as FET is, the stats are lower than fresh so again, that could just be an odds things rather than a particular "issue". Maybe go for another fresh go at Woking before consulting Mr S, but as I say, I do think you should go with your instict as well as discussing it with Mr R as well. If he is your consultant 

alisha- how you doing? Hope that lining is getting nice and thick

Bendy- it is me that usually moans, but quite frankly this theme sucks so I'll be glad to change it.

Welcome Maryclarey  I hope that buserilin isn't too bad for you. I got quite a few bruises this time unfortunately but i do think a lot has to do with getting the needle in straight and whether you hit a capilliary or vein.  I've added you to our list.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Maryclarey and welcome xx  

Sho...OMG, what a day!!!   Just think though, when you get your BFP, you'll look back and none of this will matter xxx

I've just been out for an hour long walk with DH, we're trying to do that now every night that I'm not on a late shift to shift our excess weight and get fitter. It was quite hard as I'm not used to it, especially after taking it so easy during tx, but I feel so much better for it!  

Have a good evening all.

Love Ang x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I know Ange  what a rollercoaster.

me and my dh go for  walk most days. 2 or 3 miles. You'll be surprised how many calories you burn. I vowed never to go on another run so I have to walk!  I go swimming sometimes as well. glad you enjoyed it  You don't need to lose 21 pounds though. FROM WHERE??!!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho - Thats great news , you must be relieved? so will transfer be on Monday? we'll be on 2ww together, i dont feel so alone now!!xxx


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Where to start? There's so much going on.

*Beanie* - I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  How disappointing. I'm gutted for you but its good to look forward to whats next and although I don't know about Mr S I think If you fell you want to explore other options, then surely its worth talking to him?

*Angie* - I was hoping your AF wouldn't come and I'm gutted for you to but you seem very level headed and I hope that by the time your Salisbury apppointment comes that you will have had a fab summer, a great Birthday and you will be ready to start again in the winter. 

*Sho * - What a nightmare! Sounds really annoying and its horrid being messed about especially when you have other things on your plate like your DF going away and Nana. I think you need to try and relax and treat yourself to something nice to eat and watch someTV to take your mind off it all for a while..you need to relax...  

*Caro -* Well done on your EC. Hope you are feeling OK. I have to say EC was the worst part of IVF for me and I really feel for you. You need to get pleanty of rest. I think I stayed in bed for 2 days! I hope you have a positive result tomorrow. Good Luck, its certainly quality not quantity, so I'm sure you will be fine.  

*Posh * - Wellcome. WN has been great for me but I guess we all have our positive and negative experiences, but its all part of the ride! Good Luck 

*Marey Clarey * - Hi and wellcome too! I'm sure the injections will get easier, I had a few bruises , but its definately the angle and how much skin you pinch (or fat in my case!)
Hope it all goes well.

*Saz*- I think you did well on your ET. Congratulations!! I only had one 4 cell embie put back in and I now (officially ) have a positive today so don't worry yourself about the other who have waited longer. The sooner your embie is in, the better, they told me and they are meant to be the experts, so trust them! Good Luck for your 
I panicked reading all the other posts as some girls had spotting, some had AF type pains etc and I only had the occational AF type cramp and no spotting so we are all different. I have had a lot more cramping going on in the last few days, but apparently thats normal - I hope!

Well I'm off to have some Breaded cod, coleslaw and beans for my tea - not exactly really healthy and i might even nick a few of my DH's chips!! Having a treat tonight!

Hello to all the other lovely Ladies,

Sumei x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Blimey its been busy this afternoon! 

Posh - Welcome   I guess when one clinic doesn't do it for us we have to move and you've definately made a good choice    Although the ARGC wouldn't be the top in the country if they were rubbish would they...proof is in the pudding and all that    But anyway, i'm sure you will love WN and the convenience of it all is definately worth it!

Mary - Welcome and yeh the injections can cause bruising  

Emma - thats awfully nice of you giving the new girl a cut...do you fancy her    That Green Olive is lovely  

Sho - OMG what a day from hell you've had    But at least its all worked out how you'd like it so I guess that is something.  Hope you manage to try and stay chilled now for the next couple of days cause i'm sure you're gonna need all that energy for the 2ww  

Beanie - I went to see MrS and never had a mc.  I just felt that I wasn't gonna go through another cycle until I was checked out further.  However, if my ANA's hadn't come back high, I probably wouldn't have gone to be honest, but so glad I did now.  If you want a list of the bloods I had done at my gp that WN gave me, then pm me.  There is no harm getting checked out for that stuff and then you can take it from there.

Angie - hope you and dh are doing ok  

Jules - I guess you and dh have to do what feels right for the both of you.  Lets hope you won't ever need to see MrS as your frosties will do you proud  

Caro - well done on 4 eggs, sending them load of positive vibes & good luck for that call tomorrow.

Saz - don't think thats the type of film you should be watching on your 2ww  

Gill - hope your loving your new additions  

Pots - hope af arrives too...your ticker made me pmsl too  

Bendy - I luuuurvvvvvvvvve pizza but can't have it  

Elly - pmsl at your post    Hope you enjoyed the sun bed    You'll be going to the gym in a thong & cycling shorts before long  

Sumei - cramping is normal although I haven't had much...i've tried to keep away from the bun in the oven threads as I found they were making me more para    

I've probably forgotten someone or something  

Well all good news from me thank god!  Our twins are doing brilliantly...one measured in at 17.5mm and the other at 15.5mm.  Both had really strong heart beats and we even saw them move   So I am a very happy bunny & chilled....hmmm that should last for about 48 hrs at least  

Oh and Ann told me that I have to use the bum bullets til 34 wks!    Bloody hell!!!! but apparantly there is new evidence to say that it stops premature labour with twins so i'm not complaining...they've become a part of my life now anyway  

Catch you guys tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Beanie I'm so sorry it didnt work for you  Thanks for the well wishes for the weekend.

Angie  

Sho My goodness you've been through it all! you have every right to be angry they should of made that lady bring pregnyl and the forms  I'd make the cake for you but it would most likely fall flat  Good luck for tomorrow 

Hi Posh and Maryclarey good luck 

Saz That is great news about all your eggs take it easy 

NVH Thats great news  

Hi to everyone  


Sukie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening all  

Tash-Thanks for the text honey so glad their both doing well honey   thats good that you have to take the pessaries up to 34 weeks...think you will need a botty clear out when their born though i bet you will have a big waxy snowball up there  

Sho-Omg   Thats terrible as if were not stressed enough being on the drugs   good luck on the trigger    tell me who the nurse was you spoke to go on tell  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

finally finished my cake and watched The Apprentice. It wasn't the best episode today 

Saz- yeah I will have transfer on Monday all being well  Phew! what a day  I can't believe you watched Beaches! Its the saddest film in the world. I defy anyone to watch that without crying.

Sumei- i can't wait til after the weekend. I will sit on my backside and do nothing. I wouldn't worry about the cramps. Friends of mine who have gotten pregnant naturally have said they had those so it is quite normal regardless of IVF.  apparently its the uterus stretching to make room as well as the baby burrowing in. All good stuff! I'm not sure that all the threads on here are helpful all of the time. I tend to stay away from the 2ww diaries and other things. Should I ever be lucky enough to get a BFP, I will just stay here as NVH says to avoid the horror stories.

NVH- Day from hell is an understatement. Ia m more chilled now because I feel like I am going with my instict if you know what I mean. I "feel" I am ready so the idea of hanging on was terrifying for me. Thankfully Mr R agrees and I had nothing to do with that. I need to watch out for the hyper stimmulation now though as I have so many follies that probably won't be useful.

Absolutely Fab news on your babies in there <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F2%255F138%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







this is the closest I could get with my limited abilities   do we know if you are have identical or non identical yet? Ha! You've got to stick those rockets up your **** til 34 weeks   Oh well I'm sure it will be worth it 

Sukie- I wish I had thought of saying that  I should have made her bloody bring them to me shouldn't I.

Hi to Gill, alisha, Ali, Myra, Beanie, Bendy, Monkey, Karen, Jules, Jules x, Barney, Caro, Mary, posh, Emma, Luc, Cheesy, wildcat, Mr W, KT...is that everybody


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Angie and Beanie - so sorry   . Hope you are having quality time with DPs  . Stay strong!

Sho - all systems go     What a nightmare day! I was delayed by 2 days and then had to wait until late in the afternoon to get the go ahead to take the pregnyl. It did my head in and you've had so much more on your plate  ! Be strong and good luck for Friday    .

Caro - well done on EC  and lots of    for the call tomorrow.

Hello to the new girls and welcome to the mad house  

Saz -     for 2ww.

Tash - wow haven't they grown - bet you are so relieved. Bum bullets to 34 weeks - pmsl at Emma's comment about waxy snowball  She's so naughty  

Hello to everybody - hope you have had a good evening.

I've spent the evening watching Chelsea v Liverpool with dh. He's not in a good mood as he supports Liverpool   Now watching The apprentice - it is a bit boring  

Night night all

Jules LH xxx


----------



## Dominokitten1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi Tash........Just wanted to CONGRATULATE you & DH on your scan news, so happy that both beanies are doing so well!!!!!!! That Spirulina must have helped make those 2 strong lil beans eh?

Sorry I wasnt able to answer your call the other day, its been mayhem here and too much was going on that day!!!
P's dad is dying and nearly passed away that afternoon you rang, and its just got worse since then! P is so devastated with everything going on and I have had to be there for him during it all, what a nightmare, just same things repeating when we lost my Gran in Sept!! They have now brought his dad home to die at his request so its gone from bad to worse for P, and IM so worried about next week with me going away on Tues!!!!!!

Have no credit on phone to text u either so thought I would leave you a post on here just to let you know I havent forgotten about you and Im still thinking about u loads!!!!!!!

Anyway, I'll be online every night till I go away so might catch u for a chat xxxx

Take care and say hi to DH xx
Hugs and kiss's
Love ya xxxx
S


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just popped on to say before i fall asleep unconcious on the computer 
so sorry ang   heres hoping that miracle happens for you hun ... it DOES happen!  bloody hell I hope you enjoyed your glass of vino

beanie so sorry hun   what a let down ... a couple of months will wizz by and you'll be back at it again 

caro good luck with that call tomorrow  

sho hope the trigger shot was ok and wishing you all the best for friday STOP FRETTING  and one two three breathe etc etc...    

ahhhh look at the time 
hi to the old lot and hello to the new lot 

*oh yeah ...sweetcorn on your pizzas that is totally MINGING!! *


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

gosh where is everyone this morning!! 

good morning anyway. Can't stop got cake to make but just wanted to see how Caro got on this morning 

Hello to everybody!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Good morning guys,

Ok...after my 1hour walk last night, I have woken up this morning and somehow put ON a pound and a quarter!!!    Yeh Yeh, I know u aren't supposed to weigh every day. I'm hoping when AF finishes and I have totally stopped all drugs (I've been told to still use cyclogest till tomorrow/test day) that a few pounds just drop off naturally.

Sho...in answer to your question...I'm good at hiding it, notice I wore a long shirty type top over my jeans (fat-jeans I may add) when we had coffee. I can't fit into ANYTHING at the moment, I'm getting worried that none of my uniform will fit!  back to work nx Weds, oh joy! 

Tash...I'm glad your scan went so well, each time you go it must put you at ease for a little while xx

Have a good day all,

Love Ang x


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

good morning, 

hope everyone is well today, where are you all?!?!

i woke up about 20mins ago and dragged my carcus out of bed cause i was starving, i'm watching right said fred on gmtv, god they are making a cameback!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i feel pretty tired today, i did sleep qiute well last night maybe thats why i'm so tired, well i'm off to have a shower, ive been a right minger i haven't had one for 2 days!!! then i'm gonna put some fake tan on, it always makes me feel better!!

Sho - Hope you are feeling a little more better today, when are you doing pregnyal?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Wow what a busy time you have all had!!!  

Posh & Mary- welcome to the nut house!!!  

Emma- you were very generous with your fledgling!! will you miss her?? 

Sho- OMG I cant believe you were told that and then had to dash to WN!!! thats awful and what a nightmare with dh going away!! you so dont need that cr*p thrown your way atm!!!   OOoo let me know who it was  pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!

Beanie- I would go to Mr S hun!! its just bl**dy money money money!!  

Angie-    glad you and dh are enjoying some quality time together!!!  

caro- good luck with the call hun!!!!!    

Tash- thanks for the text poppit!!! Im so glad you may be able to chill for 5 mins now, your a clever lady and Im so very proud of you!!!!!! 

Bendy- wow 7 weeks   how are you feeling matey, pukey yet??

Pots- dare I ask? sory I missed you on msn last night!!!  

Well I am officially with Hammy's   and I have to admit, they are lazy and quite boring actually!!!!!!   they got straight in their cage, walked round and went to bed!!!   I have had to wake them up to play with them, and then I feel guilty cos they just wash and yawn!!  

I spoke to WN yesterday and Mr R has said I can go back on the beta blockers for my irrational nuttiness!!   I am waiting for my GP to call me at 11am to sort it out!!!

Right Said Fred are on the telly atm!!   they are making a comeback  anyone fancy going to see them live?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Saz!!!!! ;o What a minger <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F7%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Get yourself in the shower young lady!!!!   

I am feeling better thanks. I took my pregnyl last night. that stings a bit doesn't it!!

Gill- I've pm'ed you although I am very tempted to name and shame to be honest. Hamsters are nocturnal unfortunately so they never do a great deal unless you can turn them and that takes a lot of effort. Glad Mr R has put you back on those blockers. Keep you more on an even keel 

right said Fred   That'll be after that crap advert they were on. they have obviously mistaken nostalgia for a desire to see them back on stage girating!! 

Cakes in the oven. Got a busy day today getting sorted for the next week. dh says he will help me clean up later


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Sho - glad the trigger shot went well and yeo it does sting.  Did you take the 10,000 amount    Its really important that you drink more than ever now and after ec.  You sound a lot brighter today which is good, lets hope it continues    Love the smiley by the way  

Gill - your hammies are still babies and need their sleep   ....mind you I would be waking them up all the time to play with them too    So glad that MrR has put you on the 'simmer down' pills, so hopefully they will do their work this time so you won't be so    Although GA is the best...keep saying that in your head   

Emma - yeh you're right, I will definately need a bum clear out after all these bum bullets but it does make sense what they say so I don't mind one little bit  

Alisha - blimey you was up late  

Caro - hope et is going well today  

Saz - get yourself in that shower    Its so easy to turn into a slob on your 2ww  

Domino - i'll pm ya  

Hello to everyone else...


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Oh my god i'm going mad already and i'm only on day 2!!!

i'm really restless, i've got 3 lots of advice and i don't know which one to follow, tell what you did/think?!?!?!?!

1. Bed rest for the first 3 days, then i cant move to the sofa, but i have to stay still for the whole 1st week! (Zita West)

2. Rest on the sofa for the first 2 days as much as possible, but i can get up to shower, make tea, lunch etc (My Acupuncturist)

3. Carry on as normal just no heavy lifting, rest if your body tells you too, there is no scientific proof rest does anything (Nuffield)

i Feel much better today as i put the bullett in the "front" door! infact i now have no pain and i feel fantastic after my shower.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Nvh - glad to hear all is well with the double trouble! Me in a thing and Cycle shorts! PMSL!! I do wear thongs sometimes but the cycle shorts - NO WAY!!!  I thought Lyrca pants went out in the 80's (although they do seem to be back at the moment!)

Emma - lovely to chat with you yesterday

Sho - OMG what a day - yeah I'd complain if I were you. You aren't paying £4000 to have someone mess things up for you - what if you weren't able to get to Woking last night? I'd have been furious. Is she new? 

Saz - Rest for a couple of days, then just do things as normal but take it easy (avoid housework - good excuse, and no lifting etc)

Angie - Why do you need to lose 21lb's? You look perfect the way you are hun! You will be a stick if you aren't careful and this isn't good for getting pg either!  Your BMI is just right?  You could come to the gym with me in the mornings though, keep me motivated!

Gill - the hammys sound cute, I used to have 2 many years ago. They dont' do much most of the time but they are fun and if you handle them lots they will get used to it and be really friendly.  Do they have names?

Oh and sweetcorn and Pineapple on pizza is the best!  It is not minging at all - mmmmmmmm


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

saz24 said:


> i put the bullett in the "front" door!


   that is hilarious!!!!

Saz- to be honest, I think the best advice is for you to do what you feel comfortable doing. Some girls commit themselves to bed immediately after transfer and stay there for the whole two weeks and still get a BFN  Some carry on as absolutely normal and get a BFP so I don't think it makes a great deal of difference. For me, i will be taking it really easy for the first few days and then carrying on roughly as normal, but not a great deal of lifting or walking great distances etc. If you feel fine, then carry on as normal. really go with your gut instict, I think that is the best thing you can do. Its a tricky one and a subject that always crops up as its so worrying for everybody come the 2ww.

Ange- I meant to say, as someone who looks out for fat on others in order to make herself feel better, I can assure you, you don't need to lose weight. you have a lovely figure  But if it makes you feel better to lose a few pounds good luck with it.

NVH- yeah I had 10 000. I am feeling brighter thanks although a bit sore. I think my ovaries are the size of tennis balls. sitting down smarts man!! However, I'm taking that as a good sign. just got to get myself organised now. I need to go out buy a load of hair product to day so I don't have to go into Reading if I don't want to during the 2ww. I probably will but I don't want to feel like I have to IYKWIM  I may have frescato while I'm out actually as it is a sunny day

Wildcat- no she isn't new. the one with the mole  I was thinking that. As me and dh were so gutted yesterday about him going away and tx and everything we could easily have gone out for a meal. what then!!! I will be saying something to Caroline tomorrow when I go in.

PS you're so wrong about the pizza thing.  cheese and meat are the best things to put on pizza...fact!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Alisha-Sweetcorn is minging on pizza  

Wildcat-thank god someone else likes pineapple on pizza  

Sho- go on name and shame i dare you, she is always upsetting people that one  

Gilly-Will i miss who    give your hammies back if you dont like them or give them away  

Sorry to busy to do personals hello to everyone else


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the birthday wishes yesterday, had a great day, dh took me out for a lovely meal last night

Beanie & Angie, so sorry guys to read your news  

Sho, what a nightmare you have had, i would definetly say something, but great news on having e/c tomorrow, wishing you loads of goodluck and hope you get loads of lovely eggies  

Caro, well done on your e/c, hope you had good news this morning  

Tash, great news on the twinnies  

Gill, great news on getting the pills, hopefully these will keep you all relaxed and calm  

Hello to all the new girls, sorry guys will get used to your names eventually

Hi to Emma, Monkey, Wildcats, Barney, Bendy, Alisha, Jules, Kt, Piglet, Oskira, Cheesy, Karen, Fingers and everyone else


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma- how very very dare you!!!! I will not give them away   I have a responsability to them!!!! I meant will you miss you little chav assistant

Elly- they are called Parsley & Basil  your doing so well, keep up the good work!!  

saz- I agree with the advise alreday given, I go bonkers just sitting around   but I do try and put my feet up for the first couple of days!!! loads of   

Sho- I have said in it my pm but I really hope all goes well tom, I will be thinking of you   

Myra- hello love, how ya diddling 

I have just spoken to my dreamy GP   and he is doing my perscription for the chill pills   as we speak and he also said just drop your scripts in from Mr R and I will see what I can do!!  I think I actually love him!!!!! 

Tash what dose of the fungus were you taking and when did you start taking it?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Your in love with your gp    so if your on beta blockers does this mean there will be no little accidents before e/t  
And no i wont miss my little chavvy sales girl, its just she is very good at getting me motivated  

Myra-Glad you had a good birthday


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sho and Mrs.W, you are both lovely, and I could hug you both xx  but I was 10stone at my wedding last year (size 12) and am now 11stone 8lbs (14-16), so therefore NONE of my clothes fit and I feel really uncomfortable. I have quite a small frame, so the extra stone and a half makes me feel really unfit and blobby. 
Thank you both though, you made me smile  

Love Ang xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - will you pay attention lady as I have already told you about the dose of the spirulina and when to start   AND its algae not fungus    Right, I took 2 in the morning and 2 at night and started them from stimms    

Sho - i'm with you....pineapple is a fruit and should nooooooooooo way be added to pizza    I just don't get when people add raisons etc into rice either    Stock on the hair products cause we don't want you looking like something out of the hair bear bunch in your 2ww now  
Yeh name and shame cause I wanna know....is it R  

Emma - look at you miss busy girl    don't bother saying hi to me then  

Myra - glad you had a lovely birthday  

Saz - there is no set rule what to do on the 2ww, just do what feels right for you and as long as you don't look back in regret and say 'what if' then thats cool.  I couldn't stay in bed, I was on the sofa but had ants in my pants and couldn't keep still.  WN say its good to move around cause it gets the blood flowing.  Don't forget that people who fall pg naturally carry on as normal  

Angie - once the drugs leave your body, i'm sure you'll have no probs getting rid of the excess weight


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Tash* - So pleased to hear the good news on your twinnies. Enjoy what's left of your chilled out 48 hours!

*Sukie* - Hope you are hanging in ok till test day.

*Sho* - Enoy your drug free day today and very best of luck for tomorrow. Hope everything is nice and calm for you today so you can put yesterday behind you.

*Beanie and Angie* - hope you too are doing ok and DH's are taking good care of you.

*Gill* - Glad you got your BB sorted out. I'm sure that makes a big difference to how you feel about your cycle.

Hello *Saz*, *Karen*, *Myra*, *Emma*, *Minow*, *Hatster*, *Bendy*, *Wildcat*, *Alisha*, *Kerry* and everyone else.

I just got the call - I don't think I knew the meaning of nervous until now! All 4 eggs have fertilised!! I am so happy and relieved I could burst. Transfer will probably be tomorrow (done at the Bridge with QM) although they want to see if there is any differentiation before confirming and may leave til Saturday if not. DH is in London today and couldn't get hold of him for a while to tell him - Men huh (no offence Mr W)!!

I feel pretty good after EC. I am only a little sore but a bit surprised that the soreness is above the belly button. Is that normal?

One other quick question if you don't mind? I opened my pessaries yesterday and found instructions were missing. Can I check that there is nothing more to it than shoving it up (I was told to use back door until after ET at least)?!? Doesn't seem like there could be more to know! Sorry to ask but I'd rather ask you wonderful girls than the clinic!

Take care 
Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Caro - thats great news, bet your so relieved....its such an intense time waiting for that call isn't it    Hopefully you can relax a bit now and i'm sure they will carry on dividing nicely over night.  
Wind pain is normal above the belly button, I suffered really bad after ec...i drank peppermint tea and tonic water and it helped loads.
Regarding the bum bullets...nothing more than shoving it up your bum    Just make sure its wedged in there nicely but you don't have to put your entire finger up if you know what I mean.  I am also storing mine in the fridge now as this weather makes them a bit soft and it shoots up much better when its cold and hard   

I wonder what smutty comments will come from this post


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Hi Caro,

 on the fertilisation hun.

Sorry i cant help you on the pain above the belly button thing,, mine was all lower pain but it did rise due to severe gas!

As for the pesseries, its staight forward, put it in, hey presto!, it doesnt matter how far up you put it either as long as it is in!
just a word of advice though, it can cause gas , tummy pain from the gas, i had it quite bad but you might be fine, i switched today to the "front" door and i find it much better.

Hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow, i'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Sorry   yeah it was R she is the one with the mole isnt she  


Sho-Sorry i said her name began with C last night but its R  

Caro-Well done 100% fertilization


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the advise Tash - will go have some Peppermint Tea now. I'd forgotten seeing people mention that. So much to remember huh! Glad it's just a case of shove it up and i wasn't missing something. Good tip on the fridge - thanks!

Thanks Emma and Saz   How are you both?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-You having a DQ moment honey   listen they wont send you off with your marching orders, we all have late a/fs look at Tash's hers are late all the time and so are mine so dont stress   not everyone has regular cycles  

Caro-Im fine thanks honey, i had another dirty dream about that Phil Hunter of the bill god it was good


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-I thought the ARGC said they would remove it at e/c    SO STOP HAVING A DQ moment and buy me something nice from Tesco


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Caro- Great news  I can't wait to see what you get tomorrow now.  With that fertilisation rate it must be fab news 

I can confirm it was R (thanks Emma  ) I will be dealing with it tomorrow. 

pots- there is no way you will be told you can't have IVF because your periods aren't regular. no way in the world. Hardly any women have 28 days cycles so if you had to fit into that criteria there'd be about 3 people on this thread. Stay calm. Do a pee test that always gets you flowing  Have sex as well, that helps bring mine on if I'm running a bit late. I thought you still had one day anyway 

cakes done, hair product purchased (thanks NVH  ) so let the cleaning commence!!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Caro, well done on yr results!! that's brilliant news!! xx It's such a tense time isn't it! x

Just back from the hygienist, so have sparkly nashers now. 
I have observed that today is the first day that I have felt quite 'normal' as opposed to knackered and sh#te. I wonder if that was the long walk last night?

Sho...not long now and you'll be on the home stretch!! I'm back to work nx weds, but I work 6 on 3 off, so should be able to meet you for coffee every so often to give you a slap if u start going mad on yr 2ww (I'm brave aren't I?   )

Pots....I'm sorry you're having such a hard time of it   maybe the fact that your boobs are really sore means that it's just around the corner. I really hope so xxx 

Catch u all later love Ang xx

PS..I have my follow-up appointment booked with Mr.R in July. I could have had it in June but it would have affected work. They have been quite understanding so far, so I don't want to 'push it'. It doesnt really matter when it is anyway, the facts and answers will still be the same. 

PPS..on the subject of regular AF's, mine are REALLY regular (always within 3days) but it really means diddly squat, if it did I'd be pg, so I really don't think it matters too much as far as IVF is concerned xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Pots - enjoy your tesco shop and fingers crossed for a delayed bfp but if not it sounds like af isn't far either if that makes sense  
It must be so frustrating but don't panic...stay calm 1 2 3 1 2 3 DQ    Bet you come back with naughty stuff from tesco, eat it and then feel really bad    Hope you read this before it hits your stomach  
I don't mind Emma texting you...takes us ages tell everyone to be honest...,my mobile is costing me a fortune these days  

Sho - blimey you don't muck about do you!  Don't go over doing it though, you still need to look after those juicy eggs of yours.

Emma - new it would be her    I like it when you just bring my name into your posts using me as your examples    I feel like my body is your body and all that  

Angie - glad you're starting to feel normal and your sparkly nashers are pinging!

Well just had roast pork, greens and swede for lunch with some lovely crackling


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

forgot a cake so quickly had to whip that up and pop it in the oven. got to start he big clean now though so I'm a bit behind schedule.

Ange-  yeah that will be lovely. I'm taking it easy in the first week and then I have got quite a few cakes to make the second week , but yeah definitely would love to meet up again. 

NVH- My theory is that if I get everything done today, then I can totally relax after egg collection. thats the theory anyway.  Your lunch sounds nice, although for some reason recently I have gone right off roast pork  I don't know why because I used to love it. Still love pig product like bacon sausage etc, but can't bear roast pork  Lamb's my favourite! yummy!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Beanie and Angie ...i am so sorry to hear your news    
Caro.....well done u, 4 embryos is great, good luck for ET   
Sho...will be thinking of u Fri, hope all goes well...give that nurse a piece of your mind though
Tash....glad the twinnies are doing well, your a clever girlie
Hi to all the newbies.......  
Emma...glad to see u r behaving yourself
Gill.....ah you got your hammies....do they bite??
Pots....thinking of you hun, hope AF arrives real soon
Hi Kerry, Myra, bendy, Elly,Caro, Angie, Alisha, Barney, Monkey, mary, sumei, Jule x 2, Minow, cheesy, kate,Karen and anyone else i have forgotten
xxxxxxxx
better do some work...bye


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi ali  

Sho - you just whip up cakes like its no worries, it takes me ages to get myrself organised to bake, but I guess you've got all the ingredients to hand and know what your doing.  
Pig product sounds awful    Actually roast pork is my least favorite and like you I love Lamb   but I do like a bit of bacon and definately pok sword


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Pmsl pig product   

Tash-I have to agree with Sho i hate roast pork but love lamb   love swede though  


ALi


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Caro - that is brilliant news - loads of luck for ET  

Sho - I am so relieved for you that it's all okay and that ec is going ahead tomorrow.  Wishing you all the luck in the world - I'll be thinking of you.

Angie/Beanie - hope you guys are bearing up - I have to say that you both are very brave x

NVH - so glad that the scan was okay and that it has put your mind at rest, at least for a bit!

Emma - Phil Hunter - yum  

Gill - awww how cute -I had two hamsters called Dennis and Rupert - they were a bit boring too  

Maryclarey - I know we've spoken you via PM but just wanted to welcome you on here!  

 Ali, Pots, Jules, Alisha, Kerry, Kate, Saz and everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Howdy!

Emma-  pig product is what my dh says. He eats that rank meat paste crap as well though. i call is "pig face " or "cow face" to try and put him off but it never does 

NVH- pork sword  can you have that now then?  I've only got dponge to do today so I can just whip it up, but carrot cake and that takes a lot of prep 

So fellow lamb fans, what dowe prefer, mint sauce or red currant sauce/jelly? 

Ali and Karen- thanks very much,  I really appreciate it. I don't know if I'm scared or excited now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - definately mint sauce for lamb and redcurrant sauce/jelly for chicken/turkey    I had kleftico last night  
It would still take me forever to bake a sponge  
No I am not having pork sword yet, although I did have it once at the 6wk mark....dh is pretty good in the other department so we'll
probably stick to that until I hit 12wks...it does the same thing at the end of the day    I need to give my babies their nurtients  

Hi Karen - hows the unpacking going  

Emma - swede is lovely but its going out of season now    I've got a rack of lamb tonight


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Saz  - as everyone else says - just push it up your bum and it's done! I think putting it up the back door is better that the front door as once it's in you can forget about it. Mr R says it takes about 20 mins to dissolve etc.

Nvh - pork sword    

Sho - you're a busy bee today! At least you can chill next week 

Hi Ali  

Angie - OK I believe you, I'm heavier than that at the moment but I'll be catching you up soon! I'm up to 12lbs lost now and there is no stopping me! 

Caro - well done on your fertilisation! 4 out of 4 is great 

Emma - yeah pineapple on pizza is lovely - it goes nice with the cheese, but I usually pick them off and eat them as I love it anyway. It's like cheese and pinepapple on a stick - that goes too!

Pots - treat yourself to something yummy!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Ali*...hiya, how're you?, just gotta say...DOOGLE!!!!...WOW, that's a blast from the past, I haven't seen him in years!! I used to love the Magic Roundabout 

*Karen*...I'm ok, thanks for saying you think I'm brave, I think it's not so much brave as 'having to get on with life' really isn't it. It would be easy to get down and bitter and twisted but then it would only make things worse. The whole fertility saga is very unfair, but I refuse to let it interfere with the other aspects of my life. xx

*Sho*...I am always so impressed with you 'whipping up a cake'!! I just made an apple crumble and the whole kitchen looked like our upstairs had caved in through the ceiling after I'd finished!!, crumble looks nice though 

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Definatly mint sauce   redcurrant with turkey  

Wildcat-Totally agree with the picking off of the pineapple so much nicer   

Tash-Rack of  lamb    im getting hungry now  

Karen-Phil hunter is mine   you make do with dan out of eastenders as he is an ugly sod  

Angie-Apple crumble with custard i hope


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I lurrveeeeeeeee apple crumble with custard  

Elly/Emma - NO PINEAPPLE ON PIZZA IS SOOOOOOOO WRONG  

Emma - will be dining alone tonight as dh is out tonight  

I've got so much to do at work and can't be bothered    got to pop into docs tomorrow to give her my script to convert to NHS and
sort out a couple of other matters


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

*Saz,*

Don't fret too much!! Definately do what you feel you are able to do. I slept for two days 'cos I was shattered and only had four days off work. I debated whether to take two weeks off but personally felt that I needed to be distracted. I still managed to clean the bathrooms etc, but did no heavy lifting. I'm sure you will be fine. 

*Pots* - I'm sorry your AF hasn't arrived. Bloody frustrating I'm sure. I bet it'll happen in the next couple of days!! Fingers crossed  The others are right, looks like you have all the signs of it appearing...

*Sho * - Can I ask a really stupid question? Do you make cakes for a living?! Everytime you mention making a cake, I get hungry at the thought, it all sounds yummy!

Well I felt so rough this morning. Really sick. Tried eating some cereals, but just felt as if I'd been on the booze and then dragged through a hedge backwards..I feel slightly better this afternoon after lunch, but if this is going to happen every morning, I think I'm going to struggle! Sorry to moan, I should really be grateful, I know, but I hadn't anticipated feeling sick so soon 

Sumei x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sumei-Try having some biscuits next to the bed as having one of those before you get out of bed should help   also stodgy food helped my m/s mashed pots or cheese sauces etc   


Tash-Pm me and tell me why else you have to go to the gp tell me tell me


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep, it's applecrumble WITH custard.  

I've got rid of 'bigbird' now as was bored with it.

Ang x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Like your ticker Pots! Hope that does this trick.

Angie - like the sound of your apple crumble. Could just do with that but couldn't be ****** with making one!

Hope I don't get told off for spam post.

Just though of somethng else I can add to my post to pad it out. Just popped out to get some DVDs to watch as I am allowing myself to hope I really may get to transfer now and will need some ditsractions for 2WW. I've already got Sex and the City, West Wing, Northern Exposure, My Name is Earl, Scrubs, Grays Anatomy.... so it was hard to find anything new. I got No Angels and House. If anyone has any other recommendations would love to hear them. Don't think I'd like Lost or Sopranos though (my brain tends to like the lighter stuff!!!).

Caro xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-******   Never heard that before  

Pots-You naughty lady   mint aero bubble thingys    and lady im going to spank your legs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots    knew you couldn't resist buying something naughty for yourself     And if anyone knows about pizza then I guess you do    I don't think pineapple is weird cause as you say its quite common, I just don't like it & have no room for it on my pizza  
What you cookin tonight then  

Caro - do you like disney    I love shrek and all that stuff, and its really easy watching in your 2ww  

I'm starving again now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash- you should bring some snacks into work honey to tick you over   imagine if you werent on those steroids you would be puking all over the place   

Pots-I wouldnt be able to get near you with your big old bangers in the way


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - pmsl with your comment about emma's hard bosoms    You and emma having a titty fight  
I agree, I like american hot myself, pepperoni, jalapeno's and mushroom  

Emma - I have some nuts to nibble on in my draw to keep the hunger at bay    I don't think I would be a pukey person anyway cause my sisters and mum never had ms


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Dq     have fun  

Tash-bet you look like a squirell nibbling on those nuts   hope you start puking when you come of the roids    

Anyway im offski too laters peeps  

Sho-Good luck tomorrow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye Pots or should I say DQ    enjoy your evening with dh and don't forget to rip his panties off when you get home   
Here's a little af dance for you...  
            

Emma - thanks    Have a good evening honey  

Sho - best of luck for egg collection tomorrow although I will be popping on later I reckon     

Caro - good luck to you too


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Right ladies i'm off, need to cook dinner and get a very early night!

Sho - good luck for tomorrow hun.x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I probably wont be back on here this evening now as going to view a house at 6.30pm, then off for our hour walk, so just wanted to say....

GOOD LUCK SHO FOR EC TOMORROW (I'd recommend the tuna mayo sandwich by the way   )

Lots of love Angie xxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Will do proper personals in a bit but had to say, surely you two Emma and NVH have cranberry sauce with chicken or turkey NOT red currant!!  redcurrant is for lamb. I prefer mint as well although redcurrant is a refreshing change 

thanks for the good luck ladies xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls,

Busy again so only just been able to get on for a quick post.

Sho - Wishing you the best of luck for E/C tomorrow. I hope that you have done all your chores now and are just chillin!  
Caro - Well done on E/C and 100% fertlisation rate is brilliant. I am sure you will have some nice embies  
Saz - As the others have said, just do what you think is right for you during the 2WW. However you spend your time, I hope that it flies by and you get your dream on test day.  
Tash - So pleased that your scan yesterday showed the bubs are both doing well. 

Sorry for a quick post, but I am just leaving now on my over to FIL's for dinner. Will try and catch up more tomorrow.

Have a nice evening everyone.

JulesB


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Home now  

Sho-Yeah sorry i thought they were the same thing     

Angie-Happy house hunting  

Jules-Whats he cooking tonight then  

Tash-Text me if your coming on


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi chatterboxes - gonna start you a new thread very shortly!  Copy our posts just in case!
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Okey doke, new home this way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93232.0


----------

